# Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?



## OMD (11. März 2008)

*Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hallöchen,

da es ja hier schon mehrere solche sammelthreads geht was hat weg gekauft etc.

dachte ich mach ich mal nen thread bei mir wegen aktuellen anlass "was für hardware habt ihr schon gekillt"?

bei mir war es jetzt grade frisch am wochenende hat sich meine

radeon hd 3870x2 verabschiedet mit nem kurzschluss

vor nen paar jahren ist auch schon mein altes MSI Motherboard eine symbiose mit einem Arbeitspeicher Riegel eingegangen.

was is bei euch schon drauf gegangen?

gruß OMD


----------



## exxe (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ich geb die 5euro für die 3870x2

schon so einiges
Athlon 2200+
3dfx V3 2000 (der wärmeleitkleber war stärker als der Chip
diverse Festplatten
ganz geil, mei altes Sockela Mobo von ECS (kt266), die schraube in der mitte wa rund gedreht, da hab ich das board einfach mal duch gebrochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMD (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hmm versuch die grad beim händler umzutauschen nachdem motto war schon is nich meine schuld und die schrauben wurden auch nie angedreht 

na so kannst du jemand ne speicherbank schenken der freut sich


----------



## Sansbane (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

von selbs kaputtgegangen sind bei mir schon 2 netzteile und meine radeon 9800pro sowie ein altes aopen mainboard.
kaputt gemacht habe ich meinen 1ghz thunderbird(abgeraucht) und meine voodoo 3 3000 pci mit der ich meine ersten overclockingversuche gestartet hab die lief dann am ende nur noch ganz runtergetaktet(also weit unter oritakt), mit aktiver kühlung und gehäuse offen einigermaßen stabil


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Zwei alte PC mit den Hammer, eine X-Box von einer hohen Mauer geworfen und eine MX440 gegrillt


----------



## Marbus16 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Boardi, du steckst noch in der Pubertät oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Was ist so schlimm am PC erschlagen?? Wir hatten a morz gaudi!!!
Achja eine P4 3.00GHz CPU,die an einem natürlichen Tod draufgegangen ist, schmückt nun meine Schlüssel!


----------



## der_schnitter (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab neulich bei zwei Computern einen CMOS Reset gemacht...allerdings fahren die seitdem nicht mehr hoch.Könnte es sein,dass ich aufgeladen war?Ich hab aber vorher nen Heizkörper angefasst


----------



## darksplinter (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

also cih fass immer in die steckdose...aber am heizkörper müsste es acuh gehen..


----------



## d00mfreak (14. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

An Teilen, die ich eigentlich behalten wollte, nur ein Paar RAM-Riegel.

Dann wäre da noch ein grottiges MB mit SiS-Chipset, das ich sogleich vernichtet habe, als ich es endlich austauschen durfte  (war aber eh schon teilweise hinüber)


----------



## Marbus16 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Wars zufällig ein Elitegroup? 

So eins hab ich vor Wut verkleinert, bevor das neue Board da war, hat mir immerhin 3 Grakas geschrottet


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

naja, wegen übertaktung, etc hat no nix den Geist aufgegeben..
aber immer frisch beim Einbau oder kurz danach sind sachen gestorben:

auf meinem alten P5W DH Deluxe (nigelnagelneu) hab ich noch nie benutzte Rams reingesteckt, einer sofort tot.  (waren OCZ Gold Edition) .. selbiges bei der ersatzlieferung. Mit corsair gings dann auf anhieb.

Einen Monat nach dem einbau ist das M3A in den Hardwarehimmel eingegangen, nachdem es immer wieder fehler produzierte.

ABer was ich erschreckend finde: wenn man den Chip ausm sockel rupft, weil die WLP wie sekundenkleber wirkt, und alle Pins verbogen sind, funzen die wieder nachm hinbiegen... (X2 6000+) ... gut, als der Chip draußen war, konnt ich auch den Wärmeleitkleber, äh WLP entfernen...und ne andere drauftun...


----------



## der_schnitter (14. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> also cih fass immer in die steckdose...



 ich kann nich mehr...


----------



## Marbus16 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

An den Schutzleiter meint er wohl


----------



## Buzzz (15. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab ne GeForce 6800 (Asus V9999/AGP) gegrillt da ich sie nicht richtig eingesteckt hatte. Ist mir seit her nie mehr passiert


----------



## AMDSempron (15. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nun ja, ich hab mal nen Lüfter, den man mit so nem durchgesxhcleiften Kabel hat auf 5V laufen lassen, nur sollte man dann an der Verlängerung tunlichst nichts mehr anschließen, was statt 5V 12V nicht verträgt und anders herum...
Nun ja, eine Seagate musste dran glauben, als ich sie aufgeschraubt habe, war es aber eh total lol, es fehlte einfach ein Kopf...
Ich habe diesen Schreib/Lesekopf ni mehr gefunden, dabei war der fast 2cm lang :x


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ach, hb ich vergessen, ich hab mal nen lüfter gschssen, als ich des kabel durchtrennt habm und ein netzteil vom ´speicher drangebastelt hab,,,
hatte doch nicht die richtige spannung und amper-zahl...

zählen eigentlich auch scanner zur hardware? wenn ja, dann hab ich mit einem kumpel mal einen geschossen.
u´ns hat jmd nen scanner mit zwei netzteilen gebrachtm, und gemeint, dass wir uns des passende netzteil suchen sollten. Weil wir sehr dringend scannen mussten, haben wir mal eins genommen. Angeschlossen und *BLITZ* ... hat schön geraucht...


----------



## Oliver (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab bisher nur Festplatten geschrottet und damit hatte ich wenig zu tun, behaupte ich mal


----------



## Marbus16 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Bei der nächsten Session: NEIN Olli, lass die Pfoten von der Benchpladde!


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

*eine Voodoo 5/5500*

Und noch allerhand anderes, zum Beispiel ein P4, der abgefackelt ist, eine Riva TNT, Radeon x1800, diverse MoBos, zuletzt ein ECS RS485, das den Bios Flash nicht überstanden hat, an alles kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, war aber jedenfalls ziemlich viel...

dit:
Eine Powercolor AR2L (R200, low Profile) hab ich auch mal geschrottet, allerdings auch wieder repariert ^_^


----------



## Falk (17. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Zwei Athlon 1400 (Thunderbird) - den einen habe ich versucht, ohne Lüfter/Kühler zu starten, der andere ist einfach so bei 1,6 GHz irgendwann nicht mehr hochgefahren. 

Festplatten macht man ja nicht selbst kaputt, die sterben ja einfach so...

Einmal einen Duron gegrillt - statisch aufgeladen, es hat hörbar "zapp" gemacht beim Anfassen...


----------



## qwz (17. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Einen Athlon Slot A 800Mhz beim montieren des Kühlers, mit Schrauben... Beim festziehen der Schrauben dann irgendwann *pllirrrrrr*, war doch nicht ganz über Kreuz angezogen. Tja und dann war der Core mit einem Bruch versehen.


----------



## exxe (30. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

nix von mir dabei, aber doch schon n paar krasse fälle
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39327


----------



## maaaaatze (30. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein altes 939 MB mit Via Chipsatz. Ne Soundkarte die ganz Stylisch abgeraucht ist. Der Chip darauf war sehr Verkohlt. Diverse Netzteile.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe vor ewiger Zeit einen AMD K2 333 MHz gebruzelt, da er auf einem sehr "unpassenden" Board montiert wurde. Er wollte sich nicht so richtig mit der normalen Kühlung abgeben und verabschiedete sich mit dem typischen Gestank + Rauchwölkchen für immer.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hätte gestern fast meine 8800GT gekillt, als ich sie ausbauen wollte um sie zu verpacken. Dabei viel sie mir gen Boden, wo aber Gott sei Dank noch eine Verpackung lag mit Schaumstoff.

nicht auszudenken, was alles hätte passieren können


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gestern fast meine 8800GT gekillt, als ich sie ausbauen wollte um sie zu verpacken. Dabei viel sie mir gen Boden, wo aber Gott sei Dank noch eine Verpackung lag mit Schaumstoff.
> 
> nicht auszudenken, was alles hätte passieren können



Halb so wild. Die Dinger bekommst du ja mittlerweile bei jedem Kauf von zwei Waschmittelverpackungen hinterher geschmissen


----------



## Malkav85 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

*heul* ja...meine msi gt oc gibts ja jezz schon für 160 -.- sauhaufen...


----------



## CentaX (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Also...
Einen takeMS RAM, der beim übertakten draufgegangen sein muss...
ca. 1 Monat mit Abstürzen und Fehlermeldungen hab ichs ausgehalten, als dann Flatout 2 nicht mehr lief musste doch mal Memtest ran^^
Liegt neben mir aufm Tisch, sollte ma zurück...
Vielleicht auch ein mATX- 775'er, wollt nen Lüfterwechsel machen, danach gings nach 3secs wieder aus... war glaub ich aber eher zu wenig Anpressdruck, naja wayne, vadder hatn neues und damit ist gut^^


----------



## maaaaatze (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mhm.... weiß ja nich ob ein 5.1 Verstärker als Hardware zählt aber deswegen hab ich jetzt den neuen  Da ist mit iwi die Endstufe rausgeflogen xD


----------



## Lee (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Also ich habe ganz unspektakulär meinen billigen DVD brenner gekillt. Hab ziemlich viel in sehr kurzer Zeit gebrannt und als ich gerade ubuntu brennen wollte hörte einfach das nette lämpchen auf zu leuchten und ging nie wieder an^^


----------



## buzty (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hm größtenteils beschränkt sich meine gekillte hardware auf meinen alten pc, das war:
athlon xp 2500+@ 3200+ (oder höher, ging bis 2.4 ghz glaub ich)
1gb ram
abit nf7 ultra
x800gto  
ich glaub in dem pc hats so ziemlich alles dahin gerafft als mir die cpu zerbrutzelt ist. die graka hatte ich danach noch an nen freund gegeben, der hatte damit aber bei cs:s nur noch 20fps...und vorher mit ner fx5700 das doppelte. naja die festplatte, das gehäuse und die lüfter gingen noch, der pc an sich auch aber komischer werise schwankte die cpu-leistung von 1.2 bis 2.0 ghz, AoE 3 hat mir beim starten angezeigt dass das spiel nit gestartet werden kann weil die anforderungen nit erfüllt seien... er hat angeblich 0 ghz ... naja war sehr spaßig...

an sonsten eigentlich nur mal so dvd-laufwerk zb.


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

UIUIUI aslo dann wolln wir mal aufzähln:
1. Nen DVD-Brenner (is einfach so kaputt gegangen )
2. Mein altes Komplett PC Netzteil und einen SDRAM Riegel mit nem Kurzschluss gekillt


----------



## Hard-2-Get (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So einiges:


Motherboard (weiß aber nicht mehr was für eins. Das war vor der Zeit, in der Ich die Namen dafür kannte  )
2 x Festplatte 160 GB
GeForce FX5600
TV-Karte (mit dem Stuhl darüber gefahren  )


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Mhm.... weiß ja nich ob ein 5.1 Verstärker als Hardware zählt aber deswegen hab ich jetzt den neuen  Da ist mit iwi die Endstufe rausgeflogen xD



Es ist doch nicht hier nachpassiert, oder? -> KLICK


----------



## El-Hanfo (2. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab mal einen AMD Duron geschrottet


----------



## thecroatien (2. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

tach
also nen P4 willamette mit nem MSi 845 ultra C(man hab ich das ding geliebt) Ging auf einaml nach netzteil wechsel nicht mehr
Geforce Fx5500 lüfter saß nicht richtig aufm kühler und dann geoc't...
genug festplatten + windows

mfg


----------



## yancay (2. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Also:
AMD x2 4200+ (hatte nach einem Bios-Flash keine Lust mehr zu starten)
MSI K9 neo-f v3 ( laut Atelco bin festgeklemmt, später mal versuchen rauszuholen )

Ach ja noch eine alte FX5200 AGP ohne Kühler absichtlich OCt
Pentium 4 1,8 ausversehen Tower draufgeleckt XD
Alle Pins futsch^^

mfg 
Yancay


----------



## maaaaatze (2. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



			
				Wannseesprinter schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch nicht hier nachpassiert, oder? -> KLICK



Was meinst du? Die Soundkarte geht ja richtig, nur finde ich den Decoder für DTS nicht. Und bei meinem alten Verstärker ist ja die Endstufe drausen. Klär mich ma bitte auf^^


----------



## Mr_Duese (5. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mal sehen, da war doch was xD

nen AMD Duron 900 hab ich ohne Kühler geröstet

2 Brenner durch verkehrt herum eingesteckte Stromstecker

kürzlich erst noch eine 8800GT mit Schraubenzieher R.I.P. 

die Karte hat dann noch den PCI-E Port des Boards mit in den Tod gezogen, GA P35 DS3 

Muss man erstmal schaffen ^^


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Moinsen,
also Weihnachten mein Notebook-Soundkarte am neuen Sorroundsystem(Eingang-->>Eingang und Ausgang-->>Ausgang gestöpselt)

Dann eine X1900XT am Hitzetod verreckt^^

Gruß
Fransen


----------



## maaaaatze (5. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ach, was mir noch einfällt meine 7900GT ist auch einfach so verreckt. Auf einmal waren nichtmal mehr 2D Bilder möglich ohne Freezes oder Grafikfehler anzuzeigen.


----------



## Bang0o (5. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ich erwarte mitleid


----------



## maaaaatze (5. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

shit... was hast du bitte mit dem gemacht? erst wenn ich es weiß kann ich dir mein mitleid zusprechen


----------



## Bang0o (5. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=14179


----------



## moonrail (11. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So, ich habe am 9. mein Asus P5N-T Deluxe gekillt... naja eigentlich war es nicht meine Schuld, da es unübertaktet und ohne Spannungserhöhung davongegangen ist... Vermute, dass es zu heiß geworden ist 
Im Internet, zapp weg... Alle Komponenten laufen noch auf dem DS3P, deswegen denke ich MB


----------



## CentaX (11. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Dein _9._? o.o


----------



## moonrail (11. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nein, so weit kommts noch 
Ich meinte am 9.04.2008...
Mal einschicken, dürfte laut Mix-Computer kein Problem geben...


----------



## CentaX (11. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Achso, mist^^
Sollte nicht alles überfliegen^^
mal schaun, vielleicht hab ich morgen ne 2900 Pro gekillt, vllt überlebt sie auch die Montage vom Accelero Xtreme


----------



## ugimen (11. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

also ich hab mir eine gebrauchte 6600GT pci-e aus Ebay ersteigert und beim ersten mal einschalten, nachdem diese ornungsmässig eingebaut wurde, ist eine kleine stich flamme raus gekommen auf der rückseite der graka.
ich hab fast einen herzstillstand erlitten. aber zum glück war der rest der hardware noch ganz.die graka ist mittlerweile verschrottet aber die restliche hardware läuft als 2. rechner im haushalt weiter.

ich kauf mir ziehmlich ungern wieder etwas bei ebay, jedenfalls nichts gebrauchtes


----------



## CentaX (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

...Eine 2900 Pro bei der Montage von nem Accelero Xtreme *heul*
Kann man alles schön hier nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=115398#post115398
.___.


----------



## maaaaatze (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ein 1GB Ram von mir, deswegen der neukauf von Memphis. Das ganze ist ohne Gewalt einwirkung passiert. Riegel ausgebaut bei mir, bei nem Kumpel rein um zu teste ob er geht weil sein MB sehr alt ist. Bei mir wieder eingebaut, Booten nicht möglich wenn dieser Riegel drin war. Sry für Bilder hatte grad nur Handy da nachdem ich mit dem Fön von meiner Mom ran bin um den HS abzunehmen.


----------



## CentaX (14. April 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

...Wenn das Modul ok gewesen wär, hätt ich mich jetzt aber gewaltig geärgert^^


----------



## Bang0o (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hab heut in einer stunde 2 kassentenlaufwerke meiner anlage zerlegt, als ich mal die alten klassiker aussortieren wollte
im laufwerk a hat sich eine kassette iwie so verklemmt das es nun nicht mehr aufgeht und im laufwerk b is iwie der motor im arsch, weil sich da nix mehr tut ausser komische geräusche


----------



## hempels_sofa (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

nen XP1800+. aber der war noch nicht mal meine 
und ne 9600XT die nach mehreren stunden zocken komisch roch und nicht mehr wollte


----------



## kassra (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Bei sind drauf gegangen: 
2 x eine Western Digital festplatte damals noch a 40gb
1x Netzteil ka war alt scheiss ding
1x CD brenner
1x laptop von Asus vor kurzem
1x 2.1 boxenset von creativ
1x CRT Monitor 
um die 5 tastaturen und so 
12 Mäuse aber so teure um die 40 - 70  -.-


----------



## Haekksler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



CentaX schrieb:


> ...Eine 2900 Pro bei der Montage von nem Accelero Xtreme *heul*
> Kann man alles schön hier nachlesen: Mein Erfahrungsbericht: Sapphire Radeon HD 2900 Pro - Seite 8 - PC Games Hardware Extreme
> .___.


das is bitter -.-

mein beileid ...

Auf meinem Gewissen sind :

- Ein P4 Northwood mit 2,4 Ghz
- mittlerweile 3 Headsets
- ein Netzteil
- ein Nintendo DS -.-


----------



## lordofthe1337 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

beim oc eines aldi rechners sind gestorben:
ein P4 Northwood 3,06Ghz@3,5Ghz
ein Mainboard(ka welches das war)
und zwei (billige?) RAM riegel von Aeneon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowie 3 headsets
2 mäuse
1 Tastatur


----------



## el barto (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Bisher nur ne Radeon X1900 XT
beim abnehmen des Kühlers klebte nen Speicherchip noch am Kühler...


----------



## moonrail (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Wenn man das als "gekillte Hardware" bezeichnen kann:

Wieder einmal mein (nicht richtig) repariertes Asus P5N-T Deluxe. Alles zusammengebaut und nur Probleme, jetzt will es nicht mehr starten ohne Bluescreen, auch keine Neuinstallation von Vista ist möglich. Habe es nichtmal übertaktet, dann könnte ichs ja noch halbwegs verstehen...


Übrigens: Mix-Computer ist ein Saftladen; die wollen doch tatsächlch nicht einlenken und das MB lieber erst 3x reparieren lassen (leider ihr gesetzliches Recht), bis ich mein Geld oder ein anderes MB wieder bekomme!!!


----------



## Ecle (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein GA-K8N Ultra SLI (Sockel 939) von Gigabyte.
Ist zuerst nur noch ganz selten angesprungen, dann irgendwann garnicht mehr.
Und eine Seagate Festplatte die nach einem Neueinbau kaputt gegangen ist.
Ka warum hab mich auch entladen...


----------



## Triple-Y (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

gott seidank nur eine alte 40Gb Festplatte. nichts kostspieliges


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Am gestrigen Tage verstarben zwei gute und lange Bekannte meinerseits...

...beides Coppermines, einmal 800 und einmal 933MHz... RIP


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

...und gestern das 370er Mobo zerhackt, dass die og. CPUs gefetzt hat.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



CentaX schrieb:


> Also...
> Einen takeMS RAM, der beim übertakten draufgegangen sein muss...
> ca. 1 Monat mit Abstürzen und Fehlermeldungen hab ichs ausgehalten, als dann Flatout 2 nicht mehr lief musste doch mal Memtest ran^^
> Liegt neben mir aufm Tisch, sollte ma zurück...



Wieviel Volt 
Hab Angst bekommen
Hab iwie noch nichts geschrottet, kann mich zumindest net erinnern. (obwohl ich viel bastle und bau )


----------



## CentaX (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wieviel Volt
> Hab Angst bekommen
> Hab iwie noch nichts geschrottet, kann mich zumindest net erinnern. (obwohl ich viel bastle und bau )



2.15 statt 1.85 (nur kurzzeitig! Nach 10s oder so wieder auf 2.1)
Lustig ist, dass mein Mainboard automatisch 1.85 statt 1.8 einstellt...
Naja, die Module gingen (zu viert!) ungefähr bis 960 hoch, glaub ich...
Btw: Ich hab schwarze Revoltec Heatspreader auf allen vieren und während den OC- Versuchen hat immer ein Lüfter raufgeblasen!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Wow, heftig..
Dann belasse ich meine mal bei 1,90V und 533MHz.
Selbst da werden die ziemlich warm..


----------



## leapahead (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mal überlegen...
...

Also mittlerweile wahrscheinlich schon vor über 15 Jahre hab' ich mal ein IBM Laptop gekillt. Immer wieder denk' ich dran' - mein Onkel (dem hat's gehört) gab' es mir als kleiner Bursch' zum spielen (er hatte es bereits abgeschrieben - und nicht nur in der Buchhaltung, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ) - und bis heute (mit reichlich mehr Erfahrung und Wissen) hab' ich noch keine Erklärung warum eines Tages dieses Ding einfach kaputt ging. Danach hab' ich's in seine Einzelteile zerlegt. Die offene Festplatte habe ich heute noch (80 MB). Habe sie in diversen Physik/Chemie Referaten und bei meiner Matura (Abitur) als Anschauungsobjekt verwendet.

Und natürlich mein Athlon XP 3200+!!! Meine nervöse, in Schweiß gebadete Hand, ein Billigkühler mit dem alten Einhakmechanismus und ein ungeschützter AMD Chip - eine verhängnisvolle Affäre!


----------



## henni (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Soviele Sachen sind mir noch nicht kaputtgegangen:

Vor ein paar Jahren eine 80GB Platte, die hatte einige defekte Sensoren.

Und vor kurzem noch ein alter AMD 64 3200+ Sockel 939. Ich wollte den CPU-Kühler abmachen, der war aber wie festgeklebt. Also habs ich mit dem Fön versucht. Ich hatte zwar Erfolg, aber mir ist die CPU weggeflogen, dabei haben sich einige Pins verbogen. Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm gewesen, weil ich die CPU eh nicht mehr gebraucht habe und ein Verkauf hätte auch nicht mehr viel Geld eingebracht.


----------



## JimBeam (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Pins kann man wieder gerade biegen, hab ich auch schon öfters gemacht, weil mir die CPU´s runter gefallen sind die laufen trotzdem alle noch.

@Topic: eine GeForce 6200TC passiv gekühlt, ist zu warm geworden.

Im Allgemeinen ist es ziemlich schwer heute Hardware zu töten, selbst mein alter geköpfter 3000+ denn ich mit 1,85V gequält hab läuft noch. Er hat Schmorrstellen aber er läuft noch.


----------



## henni (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

@JimBeam:
Klar kann man die wieder gerade biegen, aber ich hab keine Möglichkeit zum Testen der CPU, weil ich kein S.939 Board mehr hab. Und ich möchte keinen Kram verkaufen, wo ich nicht weiß, ob der noch funktioniert.


----------



## maGic (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab MSI mainboard kt266 mit Schweißgreät gekillt 
200ampere 42Volt = 8,2KW energie ins Mainboard geleitet 

ordentlich Feuerwerk


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



maGic schrieb:


> Ich hab MSI mainboard kt266 mit Schweißgreät gekillt
> 200ampere 42Volt = 8,2KW energie ins Mainboard geleitet
> 
> ordentlich Feuerwerk



Hast du davon Fotos?


----------



## aurionkratos (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe bis jetzt nur 3 HDDs und ein CD-Laufwerk ins Nirvana geschickt.


----------



## CentaX (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ähm jo, das Laufwerk fällt mir auch grad ein...
Schonmal ne CD drin platzen gehört? 
Naja, da war ich höchstens 11 
Driver RIP...


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Wie ich den Heatspreader vom speicher abmachen wollte, sind mir 2 speicherchips hängen geblieben.

Fotos kommen in 5min.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_Fiesel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Wie ich den Heatspreader vom speicher abmachen wollte, sind mir 2 speicherchips hängen geblieben.
> 
> Fotos kommen in 5min.
> 
> ...



OMFG was sin des den für Klebestreifen? kannste damit an der Wand senkrecht hochlaufen oder wie gut heben die? xD

..Naja ich habe mal ein NForce 4 Board von MSI gekillt, hatte es aufm Boden liegen un bin mim Stuhle rüber gefahren 

Un des Weiteren hab nich ich direkt aber mein Dad, auf meine letzten Röhrenbildschrim, er hatte da ne Kaffeetasse aufm Gehäuse abgestellt wies kommen musste der Becher fliegt um un die Soße läuft ins Gehäuse


----------



## HeX (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab letztens mal ein paar Kondesatoren von Mainboard entfernt... braucht die dringend^^
Desweiteren hatte ich mal wo ich nen Prozessor bei Ebay versteigert habe, nen Sockel von nem anderem Board abgerissen und das Teil samt sockel verschickt... damit nicht die Pins verbiegen.
Bei meinem Pentium hatte ich mal paar Pins abgerissen.. vergessen den Hebel zu lösen, desweiteren ist mir auch schon nen DVD laufwerk abgeraucht, 2 Mainboards ettliche RAM Riegel, Kabel, Festplatten...

macht gern mal beim mir Puff, Funk und Stink + Rauch


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe nur ein Teil sterben sehen, dafür konnte ich aber auch nichts....

Mich hat mein K8V Deluxe von Asus (S.754) einfach so verlassen. Kondensator geplatzt. Sonst ist immer alles heil geblieben.


Gruß


----------



## TombstoneKill (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So jetzt komme ich^^.

-Aldi PC
-3 Mainboards (war nich schwer)
-mehrere Grakas
-unzählige Festplatten (ich kriegs immer hin)
-4-5 RAM-Riegel^^
-Laptop meines Vaters (schon das 2te mal in einem halben Jahr^^)
-PC meines Vaters (lol, war aus versehen^^, ECHT!!!)
-AMD Prozessor
-Gamecube (Spielekonsole)
-ein paar alte PCs (mit dem Hammer drauf, BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!)^^ war lustig
-Laminiergerät (Kaugummi eingeschweißt^^is an der Seite raus)
-noch ein paar andere Sachen (wie mein neues Nokia Handy und PSP usw.^^)

Man hab ich schon Sachen kaputt gekriegt.

Echt wenn was neues kommt, immer zu mir und wenns das übersteht, überstehts echt alles^^.



ECHT LOL^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



TombstoneKill schrieb:


> So jetzt komme ich^^.
> 
> -Aldi PC
> -3 Mainboards (war nich schwer)
> ...



Alter schwede, du bist ja ein harter 

Ey, wäre ich dein dad ne uiiii, das hätte ich alles vom taschengeld abgezogen, was du mir kaputt gemacht hättest


----------



## maGic (25. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



CentaX schrieb:


> Hast du davon Fotos?



vielleicht kommt foto 

aber mit andere Mainboard
kannnix versprechen


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



TombstoneKill schrieb:


> So jetzt komme ich^^.
> 
> -Aldi PC
> -3 Mainboards (war nich schwer)
> ...



OMFG; ich hätt nicht gedacht, das es jemanden gibt, der mich übertrifft oO :O


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ok, über die Aldi PCs, die Mainboards usw. könnte man ja hinweg sehen, aber der Gamecube und das Laminiertgerät wirken sehr interessant, wie du es geschildert hast.

Weshalb zum Teufel wagst du den Versuch, ein Kaugummi ins Laminiergerät zu stopfen? 

Wie hast du den Gamecube ins Jenseits befördert oder hat er sich angesichts böser Tritte/Schläge selbst die Kugel gegeben?


----------



## maGic (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hier kommen foto von mir

Mainboard gekillt von Schweißgerät 42V 150-200Ampere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geplatzte Spannugswandler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abgesprengte Chipsatz 430FX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




abgebrannte und geplatzte Keyboard-bios



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm am PC erschlagen?? Wir hatten a morz gaudi!!!
> Achja eine P4 3.00GHz CPU,die an einem natürlichen Tod draufgegangen ist, schmückt nun meine Schlüssel!



PC erschlagen ist übelst cool, bzw Gehäuse zerstören, Hab das mit nem alten Hyrican-Gehäuse gemacht 

Weiterhin hab ich ne passiv gekühlte 9250se zerstört und eine Tastatur


----------



## AttAx (28. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

2 mal Grafikkarte 6600 GT, lüfter war nicht mehr richtig in der halterung, hat sich am lüftergehäuse ausgebremst und mir hat´s den chip zerlegt. 
Festplatte hat sich mal verabschiedet(hat sich kurz vor ihrem Tod angehört wie eine Kreissäge)


----------



## unhurt (29. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hatte mal mein altes MB _(MSI K7N2 Delta_) beim OC-Versuch gekillt. 
Ansonsten musste bis jetzt nur noch ein 500 Watt NT und meine alte 80 GB (IDE) HDD ins Gras beißen.


----------



## Player007 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab grad nen 80mm Lüfter gekillt 
Bin mitm Schraubenzieher bei voller Drehzahl voll reingegangen, dabei ist dann ein Lüfterblatt weggeflogen (durchs ganze Zimmer ^^)
Er dreht sich zwar noch, aber mit einer fetten Unwucht 

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

selbst verschuldet:
-nichtmal eine woche alter pIII 600 katmai (2,2v statt 2.0v waren wohl doch zuviel)

keine ahnung wieso:
-7monate alte leadtek a400gt (2 monatiger kampf mit atelco folgte)
-1monate alte 7800gs (watercool mit gewohnt hervorragendem service)
-ein 2jahre vorher gebraucht erworbenes engelking U1 (  )

und das wars auch schon.
und das, obwohl ich mir soviel mühe gebe...
-wahlloses an-/abstöpseln nicht p'n'p tauglicher geräte (ps/2 sowieso, aber auch sata&ide festplatten, optische laufwerke, lüfter,...)
-verwendung von einer ladung wärmeleitpaste über 2jahre und 3 kühler de-/remonatagen
-mehrmaliger anschluss der cpu-stromversorgung bei (ohne cpu soweit als möglich-) laufendem rechner
-langjähriger betrieb mit 230v aufm gehäuse (überspringende funken bei anschluss von netzwerkkabeln)
-betrieb mit 2 netzteilen
-häufige nassreinigung der festplatten
-wasser auf der grafikkarte (okay - das war die 6800gt, aber da war sie erst 2monate alt)
-wasser aufm netzteil
-spritzer auf der soundkarte
(alle undichtigkeiten natürlich bei laufendem rechner)
-längere zeit betrieb mit lose rumhängengen northbridgekühler (abgerissen halteösen)
-lötarbeiten mit großem 25w lötkolben am mainbord (wieder einlöten besagter ösen)
-verteilung von coolaboratory liquid pro auf einer grafikkarte bis in den bereich der ram-bausteine
-betrieb eines alu-wasserkühlers in einem kupferkreislauf ohne korrosionsschutz
(-betrieb mit netzteilen 50% unterhalb der empfohlenen leistung. klammer weils das ausgefallene engelking war - aber das ein netzteil auf überlastung damit reagiert, erst nach aufwendigem aufwärmen zu starten, dann aber 100% stabile spannungen zu liefern, glaub ich nicht)
-betrieb diverser hardwarebauteile am oberen temperaturlimit
hey, selbst der ramriegel, den ich gestern verkehrt herum in betrieb nehmen wollte, hat nur zwei schwarz-verschmorte kontakte davon getragen - funktioniert aber noch immer, genau wie das zugehörige mainbord.
hab hier sogar betriebsfähige hardware, die schonmal 2 tage aufm sperrmüll im regen stand, von den lagerbedingungen, die einige alte karten&cpus hier überleben mal ganz zu schweigen.

eigentlich verschleißt hardware bei mir nur, hab da z.b. nen logitech mouse man wheel, bei dem die linke maustaste kaum noch geht, weil die federwirkung gegen 0 geht und der plastikstift zur betätigung des mikroschalters mitlerweile nen knapp mm abrieb hat


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Du hast ideen!


----------



## OMD (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> selbst verschuldet:
> -nichtmal eine woche alter pIII 600 katmai (2,2v statt 2.0v waren wohl doch zuviel)
> 
> keine ahnung wieso:
> ...



da wundert es mich das du überhaupt noch an einem computer arbeitest. nach der story würd ich dir keine technik mehr in die hände geben.

hab letzten auch nen 80mm lüfter kaputt  bekommen weil ich sehen wollte ob ich irgendiwe das rotorblatt rausnehmen kann um es anschließend zu lackieren. im endeffekt war der lüfter in mehrere teile zersprungen und die andern lüfter wurde nicht lackiert?

ist bei euch nichtgs mehr kaputt gegangen?

gruß OMD


----------



## STSLeon (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gestern fast meine CPU erledigt. Nach über 2 Jahren stand mal ein Wechseln vom Boxed Kühler zum Xigmatek Dark Knight an, den ich einfach mal bestellt habe ohne mich zu informieren oder mein Gehäuse auszumessen 

Aber gut, erst mal Mainboard mit Kühler ausgebaut und dann versucht die Klemme zu lösen und mir schon dabei fast den Finger gebrochen. Nach einer halben Stunde war es geschafft und ich wollte den Kühler sanft herausziehen was natürlich nicht funktioniert hat. Ich hab sowohl Kühler als auch CPU rausgezogen und dann ging es nach dem ersten Schock darum die CPU vom Kühler zu lösen was auch nicht so wirklich einfach war. Das gelang dann mit einem Fön und viel Geduld. Dann hab ich die CPU geputzt und wollte sie wieder in den Sockel setzen und was war? Passte nicht. Also mir die Pins angsehen und einige waren böse verbogen  

Und dann ging die Aktion los mit Pins gerade biegen mit noch mehr Geduld und einer Pinzette einem schmalen Messer. Ich hab Blut geschwitzt und nach 2 Stunden hat die Sache wieder gepasst und sie läuft. Ich könnte weinen vor Glück. 

Bei der ganzen Sache muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich ein Sockel 939 System mit einem 4800+ X2 habe und wenn man die CPU nochmal bekommt, man immernoch mehr als 150€ berappen muss. Da es das aber P/L nicht mehr wert ist hätte ich zumindest 250€ in ein neues Board + Rams+ Cpu stecken müssen. 

Und die getötete Hardware, vor 2 Wochen zusammen mit einem Kumpel dessen 4870 beim Umbau auf einen Musashi. (Originalkühler nicht im Referenzdesign) Und er hat die Kupferblättchen, die auf den Rams klebten mit einem Schraubenzieher entfernt...Da ging wohl mehr kaputt


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Erst kürzlich meine 88er GTS G92 von XFX...
Und fast meine CPU, aber ging gerade nochmal gut^^


greetz


----------



## roadgecko (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nach ein paar Jahren hat sich meine nVidia GeForce 6600GT verabschiedet.
Ich denke es lag an dem defektem Lüfter. Denn ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, wie die Karte (GPU) einmal über 130°C erreicht hat 

Wurde dann gegen eine 7950GT getauscht.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab mal 3 Netzteile gekillt....
Haben sich mit nem "Knall" verabschiedet


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 3 Netzteile gekillt....
> Haben sich mit nem "Knall" verabschiedet



Ach aber sich dann bei meinem Fehler Tot lachen.

Das tu ich jetzt auch


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

 ich hab letztens meinen ddr2 800 Mushkin Ram geschrottet  keine anhnung warum


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

bei mir hat sich ein ganzer rechner in luft aufgelöst.
das nt hat sich verabschiedet und hat die gesamte verbaute hardware (alles inc. cd-rom etc.) mit in den tod gerissen.....ein freund von mir hat sich sehr gewundert das auch wirklich alles (bis auf das gehäuse) nicht mehr funzt.....
er hatte ab da eine wunderbare geschichte zum lachen für den freundeskreis.....ich einen neuen pc....und das kurz vor einer klausur fürs studium...mööööp alle daten futsch....
tja...so kanns gehen....
und dann beim vor letzten pc....das mainboard....sämtliche kondis durchgeraucht.....


----------



## Gott des Stahls (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Die Netzteile waren schlicht billig,aus meinem ehemaligen Komplett PC,die verabschiedeten sich freiwellig ohne dass ich nachhelfen musste


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ch lach trotzdem, die cpu ausem komplett pc war auch billig


----------



## Alex89 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Bei mir haben sich vor 2 Jahren innerhalb eines Monats 3 6600GT wegen Überhitzung verabschiedet, obwohl mein Gehäuse 5 Lüfter für die Durchlüftung hat, von denen 2 genau Luft zur GraKa gebracht habn 

MfG Alex


----------



## darkfabel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hier müsst ihr Gucken da gibts dummmme Menschen ich versteh garnicht 
wie man nur sooo dumm sein kann

Special - D.A.U. of the month


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hast recht, die sind ja noch blöder als ich xD


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So dann mal meine Liste was ich schon alles zerschossen hab:

P35-DS3 (Durch waküausbau gekillt, Wasser drüber gelaufen)
HD3850 ( auf ner lan stand ne shisha vorm Rechner, am nächsten Tag wollt se nimma)
Netzteil (War n alter P1, hab ich hinten am Netzteil den Schalter von 230V auf 110 gestellt, peng )
X1300 ging plötzlich einfach nicht mehr


----------



## darkfabel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

das mit dem netzteil habe ich auch schon gemacht es hat den ganzen alten pc zerschossen


----------



## computertod (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

das mit dem Netzteil hab ich auch schon ausprobiert^^
Graka, RAM, HDD, TV-Karte, Soundkarte und CD-Laufwerke ham danach allerdings noch funktioniert^^


----------



## kreids (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

eine x1950pro,überhitzt!
xfx 680i lt sli,northbridge verheitzt!
e8400,@ 4,8 zuviel vcore (1,56 bei cpuz),
der hat danach abgebaut!!
mfg


----------



## Majestico (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

bei mir waren es bisher:

     -altes 250watt netzteil (schon en paar jahre her) hat sich nach ner halben stunde im betrieb einfach so verabschiedet, aber nich ohne mir die sicherung der ganzen wohnung rauszuhauen^^
     -zwei dvd-brenner liefen nach einbau in den pc nich mehr, bei einem davon dachte ich eig ich hätte es defekt gakauft, da in der artikelbeschreibung davor gewarnt wurde, dass es kaputt sein könnte, von daher war das nich wirklich schlimm
     -ne alte hdd hab ich zwecks window-mod zerlegt, alles nach anleitung, jedoch hats nich wirklich geklappt^^ wayne...
   -ansonsten nur noch lüfter, die laufen echt lange bei mir. hatte erst vor kurzem einen neuen, angesteckt, rechner an, lüfter fast fallen lassen, weil nich eingebaut -> lüfterblatt raus... und das nach nich mal ner halben minute

mal schauen was noch alles kommt...

Gruß Majestico


----------



## chris93 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Meine Komplette signatur ist mir gestern draufgegangen.


----------



## computertod (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

@chris
was hast denn angestellt?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nen Athlon 1000 TB!
Ein billiges Acer Mobo
Ne X1650 Pro


----------



## micky12 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Bis jetzt nur ein altes ECS Board, welches sich beim OC rauchend verabschiedet hat  und noch einen Ram Riegel, wobei das absichtlich war um rauszubekommen ob der Fehler beim Ram lag denn so wusste ich definitv das es nicht der Fall war  (hab ca 40 verschiedene Riegel rumfliegen gehabt also steinigt mich bitte nicht)


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So, angefangen hat es bei mir, als ich versucht habe, einen K6-ll 350MHz in ein laufendes Board zu sockeln... ...CPU und Board hin. Und was macht man dann? Na Klar, noch einen K6-ll 500MHZ probiert... ...Tod.
Dem Board hab ich irgend einen neuen Transistor spendiert, schon liefen die Pentium-Modelle ohne MMX wieder, die mit MMX brachten kein Bild, bzw wurden erst gar nicht warm.

Dann kam ein Asrock-Board und 2100+ Athlon mit Palomino-Kern, teuer von meinem ersten Lehrlingsgehalt gekauft, wo ich meine BIOS-Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Ergo BIOS unwiederbringlich zerschossen. Der Palomino ist auch irgendwie defekt gegangen.

Später hatte ein Kumpel einen 1700+ Athlon für mich übrig. Zufällig lag ein Sockel 7-Kühler rum. Durch meine Experimentierversuche passte der auch, aber der Athlon hat sich mit Rauchzeichen bedankt.

Bei Ebay gab es eine Ati 9700Pro. Etwas vorher hatte ich schon eine Hercules 9700Pro erfolgreich auf eine 9800er Pro übertaktet. Da musste die erstgenannte auch können. Aber bei Half Life 2 hat sie dann ihr wahres Gesicht gezeigt... ...Schöne Pixelklötze schräg über den Monitor. Da hat sich ein Speicherbaustein entgültig verabschiedet.

Irgendwann hatte ich mein erstes Gigabyte Ram von Twinmos. Weil ein Speicherchip (aus reinem Silizium ohne Plasteverkleidung) keinen richtigen Kontakt zum Speicherkühler hatte, hab ich auf die Ecke einen schweren Sessel gepakt, um den Alukühler auf richtige Stellung zu bringen... ...Siliziumchip war durchgebrochen...

Dann hatte ich in meinem ersten WaKü-Rechner ein A7N8X-E, wo ich probehalber den FSB auf 100MHz und den Multi auf 6x gesenkt habe. Die Northbridge hats nicht überlebt, wer weiss, warum...

Ein Kumpel hatte einen Athlon 1400+ mit 100MHz FSB stehen. Damals war ich auf dem Trip, viel FSB hilft viel (Hatte damals einen 100MHz Pentium mit 100MHz FSB laufen). Auch konnte ich nicht glauben, dass der Prozessor keine 133MHz verträgt. Also promt den FSB auf 133MHz gestellt und hat danach kein Ton mehr ausgespuckt. Aber nach mehrtägiger Ruhepause lief er wieder (???).

Mein wirklich bis jetzt erster ESD-Fall war eine X1900 CF-Edition. rausgeschraubt, kurz abgelegt, gleich in den nächsten Rechner... ...Tod.

Dann mein nächster WaKü-Rechner. Beim M3A32-MVP kann man wunderbar den Heatpipekühler für South- und Northbridge samt Phasenkühlung für die CPU auf WaKü umbauen. Denn der Kühler über der Northbridge hat eine glatte Oberfläche für die Mempipe. Also den Dreierkühler runtergehohlt,
na was denkt ihr...
Natürlich:
Erstes Board: Stück Silizium mit aus der Southbridge rausgerissen (Dämliche Pads...)
Zweites Board: Hat soweit alles geklappt, neuer Wärmeleitpaste...
Irgendwann wollte es nicht mehr. Der Grund: Der Dreierkühler war so verbogen, dass er keinen Kontakt zur Northbridge hatte.
Drittes Board läuft endlich einbandfrei ohne Pads...

Festplatten hab ich zum Glück noch keine geschrottet. Kenne nur die Platten eines Kumpels, der nicht wusste, wo er seine Basskiste hinstellen soll... ...sie stand auf dem Rechnergehäuse...


Glaubt mir, aus soetwas kann man gewaltig lernen...


EDIT: Mir ist zwar kein Kill mehr eingefallen, aber als ich dran dachte, musste es noch rein. Hat was mit D.A.U. zu tun.

Mein Neffe mit seinem Rechner. Sockel 7. Wollte eine größere Kühlung draufbauen.
Na, was denkt ihr?
Natürlich. 2 Alu-Kühler. 
Den ersten auf die CPU gesetzt. Bauschaum zwischen die Lamellen und den 2.ten drüber gesetzt (Mit Bauschaum befestigt) und Lüfter draufgeschnallt...


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein Sockel 478 Board - Kondi abgerissen
Ein Sockel 775 Board mit DDR -> DDR2 reingesteckt da ich nicht wusste das es nur DDR ist 
Einen RAM mit 2,8 Volt gegrillt
Einige Lüfter...
Eine HDD -> vom Tisch gestoßen
Eine Lüftersteuerung -> Molex Stecker falsch rum draufgemacht
Ein X38 Board samt CPU beim ocen geschrottet.
Einen 17" TFT -> bin mit dem Ellenbogen dagegen und Display gecrackt.
Einen CPU Kühler - Heatpipe abgerissen
Noch ein Sockel 775 Board -> CPU Pins verbogen, aber wieder zurecht gebogen. Seitdem spinnt aber das BIOS und es startet nicht immer.
Ein NT - ka wieso, ist einfach in die Luft geflogen
Ein 780i Board für den Sockel 775 - no comment....

Das dürfte so ziemlich alles sein.


----------



## mrwichtel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein Asrock Sockel A Board, dass man damit nicht OCen kann wollt ich nicht glauben 
Eine Radeon 9800 Pro ob durch OC (nur minimal) oder einfach so, naja wurde getauscht (Grafikfehler). _Die Ersatz Karte lief dann 2 Jahre beim Kumpel, bis der aufgerüstet hat. Nun hab ich sie wieder und mir ist erst mal nen Kondensator abgebrochen, mit UHU wieder angeklebt und sie geht wieder _
Ein Bequiet 350W ist mir buchstäblich abgeraucht, war aber nicht mein Verschulden und wurde auch getauscht.


Also noch relativ zivil mein Verschleiß, bei den neuen Sachen ist mir in letzter Zeit gar nichts passiert.


----------



## computertod (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ich hab mal durch Kühlerwechsel auf der Northbridge ein AM2 Mobo von Foxconn geschrottet
ging zwar ne zeitlang noch, wollte aber auf einmal nicht mehr starten


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ein altes Gehäuse...naja alt 1,5 Jahre (ms-tech billig zeug) mit einem vorschlaghammer platt gehauen^^

und ein enermax 525Watt hats verissen mit viel funken und gestank...naja konnte nix dazu war garantie fall...aber erschrocken bin ich wie sau
zum glück ging keine hardware mit drauf..

und eine segate 7200.10 750 gb mit vielen daten hab ich auch auf dem gewissen..hab sofort vom seagate support ersatz bekommen. war aber garantie


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

9800pro beim Kühlerwechsel auf einen ATI Silencer geschrottet, weil sich plötzlich eine der beiden Schrauben gelöst hat und somit der Anpressdruck extrem ungleichmäßig war. Die Karte ist auch im Backofen nicht wieder zu beleben.

2x DVD-Brenner die ich mit an einem Lüfteradapter (4-Polx) mit Strom versorgen wollte. Leider hatte mein Kollege den Lüfter auf 5V gedrosselt und die Adern auf der anderen Seite nicht umgesteckt, 12V und 5V waren also vertauscht. Ich Idiot hab es erst beim zweiten Brenner bemerkt.

Ein oder zwei Sockel A CPUs haben den Kühlerwechsel nicht überstanden, weil das Die zerbröselt ist.

Ansonsten - toi toi toi - nichts durch OC geschrohtet.


----------



## Tecqu (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ich bin noch frei von sünden


----------



## Pommes (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Tecqu schrieb:


> ich bin noch frei von sünden



Ich auch, zumindest außerberuflich


----------



## lazy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich nicht ganz  Aber das liegt daran das es alte Hardware war...


Wie Wasserfest sind CPUs wirklich?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9BllnOmnbU

Geht das auch mit Feuer?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z56cJAg4R0g

Der letzte Test:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdKXKlTBgZ8

Und zum Schluss weg damit  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqt7Q4vT3c0

So ansonsten hab ich nicht mehr mitgezählt X Durons und Athlons usw....

MfG lazy


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Samsung HDD´s 4 stück an der zahl ein NT eine Graka, muss sagen die HDD von samsung halten nix aus ka warum. was da noch an daten drauf is ich könnt heulen so viele bilder urlaub und alles kotz


----------



## Kurtch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hab bis jetzt nur ne graka gekillt 

War ne ATI 9700pro bin beim kühlerumbau mit dem Werkzeug auf die platine abgerutscht. Gab danach nur Streifen und pixelfehler 

Naja Graka im Laden zurück gegeben. Die haben nochmal getestet  und neue gekriegt. Soviel zum Thema Kühlerumbau Garantie weg


----------



## 0815klimshuck (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Privat:
1. nen Athlon XP 2200+ OC schaden
2. nen Sempron 2600+ OC schaden (lüfterausfall)
3. Leadtek 5200TDH OC schaden 
4. Athlon 3200+ OC Schaden
5. ohne ende Lüfter 80er 120er
6. 3 Netzteile muhahahahahahhaha

...einer was gemerkt? nix AMD zum takten muahahahhahahaha

Beruflich/Ausbildung(ITSE):
1. 80GB SATA von WB (hat keine 2wochen gelebt)
2. HD2400 Passiv (scheiss Terra Mühlen, die hatte im2d betrieb über 50°C)
3. mehrere SD RAM Riegel OC (alte P3 Mühlen)


... so dass mal dass was mir direkt durch n Kopf geschossen ist!!!


so nun aber mein Hardware Schaden Nr. 1:

n Kolege in der Ausbildung zum ITSE

...beim zusammenbau einer Maschiene (P4) hatt er das Stromkabel was für Diskettenlaufwerke/Grakas benötigt wird/wurde (4pin klein 12V) , hat er auf nen AUDIO Port aufm Mobo gesteckt muahahahhahahahah 

POWER ON!!!
... kurz gestunken hats und dann hatte es sich erledigt, Board, CPU, RAM ALLES KURZ


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ach und jetzt noch ein asus board und eine sapphire hd4870 warum auch immer.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



ole88 schrieb:


> ach und jetzt noch ein asus board und eine sapphire hd4870 warum auch immer.


 
 alles kurz?

...womit bist jetzt Online?


----------



## CrashStyle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gestern eine X1300 sch... ding 

Tat gut und hat richtig spaß gemacht muhhhhaaaaa


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

alles putt, erstens iphone zweitens leihboard, karte zu heiß bei wakü einbau geworden und board ka warum des hat zwei wochen später den geist aufgegeben weil kein ton mehr kam

edit: grad bescheid bekommen laut sapphire hab ich das pcb gebrochen alles klar, standartantwort wohl weil der kühler unten war


----------



## 0815klimshuck (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Gestern eine X1300 sch... ding
> 
> Tat gut und hat richtig spaß gemacht muhhhhaaaaa


 

 das glaub ich Dir 

hey doch vorsicht ! hab heute ne verwarnung bekommen weil ich immer muhahahahahahha schreibe!  ohne scheiss


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Erst am Montag ne Radeon X1650Pro! Und beinahe ne Geforce 7900GT aber sie funzt noch!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe mal beim Einbau einer Wasserkühlung einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht:
Einem Wasserkühler lagen Distanzringe bei. Die geraden und 90°-Anschlüsse (kompakte Ausführung) hatten so ein kurzes Gewinde, dass man die Ringe nicht verwenden kann. Die 45°-Anschlüsse hatten ein längeres Gewinde und ich habe es verpennt, hier die Distanzringe zu verwenden.
Als bei der Inbetriebnahme der WaKü an diesem Anschluss Wasser raus gelaufen ist, habe ich mit der Zange nachgezogen, dann war dicht. Aber nun ist Wasser an der Seite des Kühlers raus gelaufen.
Das Gewinde des Anschlusses ist unten am Kühler angestoßen. Durch das Ziehen mit der Zange hat sich der Deckel von der Kupferplatte abgelöst.

Ich dachte, es wäre ein Herstellungsfehler, und habe den Kühler zurück geschickt. RMA abgelehnt. Erst dann habe ich kapiert, was ich angerichtet habe.


Des weiteren habe ich einmal sensible Daten von einer kaputten HDD mit der Flex zerstört.


----------



## superman1989 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Roccat kone ^^


----------



## Ahab (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Zwei Netzteile.

Ein Levicom Visible Power 450 W. Einfach angemacht und *KNACK BRUTZEL* Schön mit Rauchschwaden und allem drum und dran.  Ach ja ich war auch noch so doof den Rechner nochmal anschalten zu wollen weil ichs nicht warhaben wollte  Da ging noch ein Reigel DDR 400 drauf mit 512 MB...

Und ein olles noname Netzteil. Das hatte nen Schalter für 180V -> 230V. Habs einfach mal auf 180V umgeknipst und *BÄM*. Der Schreck saß tief. ^^

Ach naja und der Vollständigkeit halber...

Hab mal ne Lan bei mir gemacht. Ein Kumpel hat den Switch angeschlossen. 5 min später rochs irgendwie nach Walnuss...  Er hatte ein 15V Netzteil an Stelle eines 12V Netzteils angeschlossen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

-ein 650W billignetzteil für 30€ (versteht sich von selbst)

-ein Asus Crosshair II Formula (ka wieso)

-eine 500GB HDD (vom festerbrett in 2m tiefe gefallen)

glückwunsch Ahab zum 1.111 Beitrag


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ich bin röm. kath.!
ich kille nix, schon gar keine hardware...höchstens meinen durst mit was kühles, blondes


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> glückwunsch Ahab zum 1.111 Beitrag



Oha! Ganz verschwitzt!  Danke! Gott, ne Schnapszahl...

Da muss ich wohl einen ausgeben wa!


----------



## Equilibrium (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

wenn ich das alles aufzähle tut mir das schon fast wieder weh.

Nun gut es waren:

3x ASUS Striker

4x ASUS Striker II Extreme

1x EVGA X58 SLI LE

2x ASUS ENGTX280

1x Thermaltake Toughpower 1200W


----------



## ole88 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

öhm das waren mehr als 1500€, tut das nicht weh?^^


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



ole88 schrieb:


> öhm das waren mehr als 1500€, tut das nicht weh?^^





Equilibrium schrieb:


> wenn ich das alles aufzähle tut mir das schon fast wieder weh.



Oh doch bestimmt.


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> wenn ich das alles aufzähle tut mir das schon fast wieder weh.
> 
> Nun gut es waren:
> 
> ...



Boah biiiiitter...  1500 reicht da vorne und hinten nicht! Wenn man die Releasepreise bedenkt?!?  Allein die 3 Striker machen schon um die 900 Tacken +/- n bisschen... Und 2 GTX 280? Doch wohl hoffentlich nicht gleich nach Erscheinen! Das wären ~1200€ 

Grundgütiger...


----------



## ATB (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab mal einen Pentium 3 Core abmachen wollen. Versucht von der Platine abzukrazen und *SPLITER*...überall in meinem Zimmer lagen Siliziumsplitter


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

1 x Palit 6600 GT (AGP) Hat sich nach 3-monatigem OC verabschiedet. 
1 x Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 Muß wohl an der silberhaltigen WLP auf den Spawa gelegen haben.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mal wieder was aktuelles ->

Mein Enermax Modu 82+ 625 welches ich vor nem Jahr gekauft habe, naja eigentlich schon fast vor 2 Jahren.
Einen 22" TFT von LG.
Ein paar DVD Brenner und Laufwerke..
Ein schon etwas älteres AM2 Board.
Einen Noctua CPU Kühler.
Ein Cooler Master Case, ein CM690.
Ein paar Tastaturen.
Einmal OCZ DDR2 RAM -> bruzel bruzel bei 2,9 Volt und 0 Kühlung.


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

mein mainboard und daraufhin hab ich mein netzteil aus wut ausgebaut und zerstückelt... die kondensatoren hau ich irgendwann mal aus spaß ins feuer 

ne, warn spaß


----------



## easyr@ider (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hab die graka 1950pro gegrillt bei nem volt mod, lief alles super aber naja zur ausdauer hinsichtlich war ende xD


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ein Cooler Master Case, ein CM690.


Wie hass du nen Case egekillt :o
Drauf gehauen oder wasSag bitte nich runtergefallen, das wär zu normal

Öhm mir is meine 8600gts nach 2Jahren ohne Grund abgeraucht
Daraufhin ne GTS250 rein und dann is mir mein LCPower NT abgeraucht


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Naja da ist halt so dies und das passiert...Und irgendwann war das Teil einfach so fertig das es nicht mehr schön war.


----------



## Doney (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hab mein headset geschrottet weil ich ständig am kabel geknabbert hab 

kleine macke von mir... mach ich beim neuen K530 aber auf keinen fall wieder


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

HD4850 (lief ein halbes Jahr voltmodded mit 850 MHz); 7600gs (Beim Trockeneis-Benching); Duron 1200 (durchgebrannt, Wakü lag nicht plan auf) ... hm was noch? Achso mein altes P5Q SE, da ist Sekundenkleber reingetropft und eine GeForce 6800 noch (Lüfter durch IDE-Kabel blockiert - Überhitzung) ... oh Mann da gibts noch mehr aber ich denk nicht drüber nach, sonst krieg ich schlechte Laune


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja da ist halt so dies und das passiert...Und irgendwann war das Teil einfach so fertig das es nicht mehr schön war.


Höhö


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mir ist mal ein Athlon 64 4000+ auf den Boden gefallen...gut 20 Pins waren verbogen.
Ok, das hatte ich aber wieder hinbekommen.^^


----------



## Ghostdok3 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

GeForce weis nicht mehr/7950Gx
Athlon XP 2200 / 3200
p4 Rechner zwei durch
P3 Rechner 3 total 2 halb(50 bis 60% kaputt) Gesuchrottet
gut und gerne 7 netzteile
3 CD Laufwerke /2 CD brenner /3 DVD Brenner /2 DVD Laufwerke/4 Diskettenlaufwerke
8 rams weiß nicht mehr welche
festplatten habe ich viele durch das ich nicht ein mal mehr weiß wie viele

da von wahr letzte Jahr :
Athlon XP 2200 / 3200
1 P4
zwei P3 total und 1 halb
GeForce weis nicht mehr/7950Gx
4 netzteile
3 DVD Brenner /2 DVD Laufwerke 2 Diskettenlaufwerke
4 rams weiß nicht mehr welche
4 festplatten


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

P4 550
8800 gt
ddr1 ram


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

2 Billig NT ... Obwohl die ja wie Lemminge sind und man kaum was machen muss um die zu killen...


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Die Lüfter der Xbox 360, hab sie mit einem trockenen Tuch gereinigt und nachher ging gar nichts mehr. Jetzt hab ich einfach hinten mit 1 Stück Karton auf jeder Seite einen 80 mm Lüfter draufgeklebt, seitdem kommen nie mehr die 2 roten Lämpchen der Überhitzung.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

wahrscheinlich meine 8800Ultra.
1h einwandfreier Betrieb und dann unter 3DMark06 Grafikfehler und freeze...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Erst vor kurzem ein ECS K7S5A mit nem Athlon XP 2000+!


----------



## ShiZon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Das was ich gemacht habe, bitte nicht nachmachen, es war einfach nur DUMM!

Das war vor ungefähr 6 oder 7 Jahren, ich hatte mir einen komplett neuen PC für geschlagene 700 € zusammen gestellt inkl. 17" Belinea CRT.

Die Hardware:

Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe So. A
Athlon XP 2600+
Asus V8460 Deluxe GeForce Ti 4600 128 MB
Corsair PC-400 2x256 MB 
Netzteil Enermax 300 Watt
Seagate 80 GB

(Einhundertprozentig habe ich die Hardware nicht mehr im Kopf, nur noch die Graka, das Mobo, die CPU und den RAM)

Auf das System war ich stolz wie Oskar hatte es ca. 1 Woche, eines morgens ich noch völlig schlafdrunkend kam auf die intelligente Idee mein Floppy Laufwerk anzustöpseln, ich hatte noch Daten auf Disketten die ich auf CD brennen wollte, das Datenkabel ging problemlos, *!aber!* was mach ich, aus irgend einem Grund schließe ich die Stromverbindung für Floppy falsch herum an, schalte den Rechner an und da raucht mir die Kiste ab, es hat gestunken schlimmer als ein Babyfurz, das Ende vom Lied alles reif für die Tonne, bis auf einen RAM-Riegel, ich ärgere mich heute noch drüber wenn ich daran zurück denke, AAAAARRGGGHHH.

Seid dieser Zeit habe ich nie wieder eine Hardware geschrottet und habe mir angewöhnt ausgeschlafen an dem Ein- oder Ausbau von Hardware zu gehen.

Das werde ich wahrscheinlich niemals vergessen, ich habe mir fast in die Hosen geschissen, als es im Gehäuse brannte.


----------



## netheral (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Einen alten P4... Wollte den Kühler austauschen, also leicht gedreht, um die WLP etwas zu lockern, dann vorsichtig gezogen... Danach klebte die CPU immernoch unterm Kühler, aber 2 Pins ärmer und definitiv schrottus maximus.

Bisher auch das einzige, das unbeabsichtig das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Weniger unabsichtlich war das 300 Watt Noname NT, das ich geradewegs am Kabelstrang auf einen Stapel backsteine geknallt habe, nachdem mir der 10 Euro Produktionsfehler locker 20x den PC hat freezen lassen. Das war Befreiung...

Ein Bekannter hat das mitm AMD Boxed gemacht, nachdem ihm ein paar Mal die Kiste im Sommer überhitzt ist. Nur ist er da mit einem Geländewagen oben drüber gefahren.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nagelneuer Athlon 1333 für damals über 1000DM. Der Kühler wollte nicht wie ich.... und der DIE war gebrochen. 

Dazu noch eine 6800LE die nach sehr langer Zeit dann doch den Geist aufgegeben hat weil ich den Speicher doch ein bisschen zu weit übertaktet hatte (430Mhz anstatt 350Mhz)Aber immerhin, sie lief so knapp 1 Jahr.

Ansonsten in den 16 Jahren wo ich mit Hardware zu tun habe, nichts.


----------



## Lyran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

AMD Duron Spitfire 800MHz (zu viel VCore)
80GB Hitachi HDD (Kurzschluss? schrottet jedenfalls alle Netzteile)
NoName 350W Netzteil (wahrscheinlich durch Kurzschluss der Festplatte)
ATI X1650 Pro (Pixelfehler seit 34% OC)
irgendein Tyan Serverboard für Sockel A (hat das OC der beiden Athlon XPs nicht vertragen)

Das wars, in Anbetracht dessen, wieviel ich mit Hardware zu tun habe, recht wenig, finde ich


----------



## DrSin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

MSI P35 Neo2-FR, Northbridge abgeraucht da sich die Plastikpins des Kühlers verabschiedet hatten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Einen Intel Sockel 1336 Boxed Kühler

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Das Netzteil meiner "alten" Xbox 360 Falcon. Hab versucht es ohne xbox einzuschalten, hab aber die falschen Pins überbrückt.


----------



## JC88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich reihe mich mal ein...leider

gtx260 - kein plan was damit geschehen ist, ging nach dem Umzug nur noch mit bunten kästchen aufm monitor


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

nen alten PIV: CPU geköpft und dann mit 220V von nem alten Märklin-trafo die Pins befeuert Alter, so silizium stinkt schon übelst...


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So sind mir 3 HD5970 runtergefallen, eine GTX480 war so laut, dass ich se vor Wut ausm Fenster geworfen hab, dann noch rund 8 Intel X-25 mit 80GB (die kann man sogar im Klo runterspülen!), da die mir zu lahm sind, ich hab jetzt 256GB Ram drin, da läuft ne Ramdisk und als Datenspeicher nutze ich einen Raid-0, besteht zwar auch aus den besagten Intel SSDs, aber da ich da 1000 Stück mitsamt passenden Raidcontrollern abgenommen hab, haben die 8 Stück die ich im Klo runtergespült auch nichts mir ausgemacht hat.

Da mir dann das ganze Hardwarezeugs zu blöd wurde, hab ich es mit Benzin übergossen und mitsamt dem Haus (war nur so ne olle Villa) abgebrannt.


Oder was für Stories erwartest du hier?


----------



## NeroNobody (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Alter, so silizium stinkt schon übelst...



Ich kann mir nich vorstellen dass Silizium stinkt, Steine stinken auch nich...


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nich vorstellen dass Silizium stinkt, Steine stinken auch nich...



ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich es nichtmal ob es silizium war... hat nua jedenfalls furchtbar gestunken vllt. war es auch die WLP zwichen dem Die und dem IHS!?


----------



## labernet (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ne 120gb maxtor platte, ich frag mich immer noch, wie das passiert ist...


----------



## KILLmySELF (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab 3 Mainboards gekillt. Zweimal das gleiche  Irgendson MSI Ding...
Und ne Geforce 9600 GT hat sich verabschiedet. Außerdem noch ein Netzteil... die Liste is noch länger


----------



## iLucas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich mag garnicht daran denken was mir abgeraucht ist und was das für eine dummheit war...

Grafikkarte Nr.1: ATI 4850 da war sogar noch garantie drauf aber sie hatte ein rotes PCB was mir nicht passte also ausgebaut und Lackiert -.- danach schrott.

Grafikkarte Nr.2: GeForce 8800 GTS G80, wollte nur eben den Wasserkühler draufschrauben (gebraucht gekauft) hab mich auch drauf verlassen das es einer für die GTS war, war aber nicht wie ich feststellte als ein Kondensator oder so verbogen ist. Naja egal rein in die Kiste Wasserkreislauf geschlossen (ja ich hab Leitungswasser benutzt) und PC gestartet, ich denk mir nicht böses aber auf einmal war alles auf meinem Schreibtisch nass. Ich guck in den Rechner spritzt es da fröhlich raus ._.
Das ende vom Lied, totaldefekt...

Naja mehr war es eigentlich nicht :'D


----------



## Luigi93 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hmm, in letzter Zeit waren es:
-eine Popcornmaschine (Schraube des Rotationsstabes gebrochen)
-der Dimmer unserer Lampe (abgebrochen)
Ist ja schließlich auch Hardware, wenn auch keine Computerhardware . Ach ja: Laut Memtest liefert mein Ram jede Menge Fehler, läuft aber unter Windows fehlerfrei (mit Linx und im Alltagsbetrieb getestet). Also ein "Fastkill".


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ich hab letztens einen i 7 980 und ne gtx 480 geschrottet!


----------



## maGic (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Samsung NC10 verreckt so einfach und ist wieder lebendig durch Garantie.

Mainboard war defekt. Na ich hoffe nicht dass so ein Ding wieder Selbstmord machen


----------



## cydb (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab ein MSI 770-C45 gecrasht, die Rückseite hatte Kontakt mit nem dort vergessenen Abstandshalter -> Northbridge gebraten.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hatte mir vor einen Monat eine Asus Xonar D2 gekauft (120€) , hatte sie eingebaut und den Stromanschluss vergessen ... als ich ihn dann später reindrücken wollte , bemerkte ich das er zweiseitig reinsteckbar war .
Ich habe die Variation gewählt wo der wenigste Wiederstand auftrat ... jedenfals knisterte es mit einer Rauchschwade im Pc und sie war Schrott


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Auf dem Gewissen habe ich lediglich eine Geforce TNT


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab irgend ein billig Asrock Mainboard aufem Gewissen. Beim Kühlereinbau die Kühlerklammern (war ein AMD-Sockel) mit dem Taschenmesser! weggebogen, dabei abgerutscht und voll ins Board reingehackt. Das war dann hinüber. Asrock is eh Kack!


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab bisher noch keine Hardware in den Tot geschickt.. 

Mein Mainboard war zwar 6 Monate im Gehäuse ohne Abstandshalter & es hat mal öfters einen Kurzen gegeben, aber es läuft noch...


----------



## Hatschi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hm 

Asus A8n-sli deluxe
KINGSTON HYPERX 1GB DDR 400MHZ 2x
Ati HD3850
GeForce 7900 GTX 2x
AMD sempron 3000+


----------



## AeroX (28. Juli 2011)

8800GTX (bilderfehler durch Überhitzung bei Umbau auf wakü)

Elitegroup vt7050 (paar SATA Ports rausgerupft)

Sonst noch nix


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



AeroX schrieb:


> 8800GTX (bilderfehler durch Überhitzung bei Umbau auf wakü)


 

Du hast doch nicht wirklich im laufenden Betrieb den Kühler gewechselt  [Ironie=off]


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Juli 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hm
> 
> Asus A8n-sli deluxe
> KINGSTON HYPERX 1GB DDR 400MHZ 2x
> ...



Die ersten Beiden, SIGNED!


----------



## Matrix2 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mein schönen AMD K6 3D Now würde gekillt XD


----------



## lu89 (5. August 2011)

Ein 300 W No Name Netzteil. Ist weggebruzelt.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

2 Maximus 4 Extrem
1 i7 2600K
1 Athlon 64 3200+
1 Radeon 9250
uvm.


----------



## AeroX (5. August 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch nicht wirklich im laufenden Betrieb den Kühler gewechselt  [Ironie=off]



Nein


----------



## Windows0.1 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gts 450

Amd Athlon 2x2 215

Vor ein par tagen sony psp


----------



## EnergyCross (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

5 handy's  darunter auch ein sgs und ein xperia x10 

aber pc hardware (noch) nicht


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

noch nie pc hardware


----------



## mister-fister (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

letze woche hab ich aus spaß auf meine zerstörte Xbox mitm Vorschlaghammer eingehauen


----------



## VirtuallYBanished (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nen Dual Core E8800 .. Overclocking FAIL ^^
Hab ihn auf 4 GHz gebracht .. dann hat er sich verabschiedet xD


----------



## ASD_588 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



> letze woche hab ich aus spaß auf meine zerstörte Xbox mitm Vorschlaghammer eingehauen


 so kan man sich auch abregen 


intel celeron nothwood 2,4ghz verbruzelt weil der kühler keinen kontakt mit der cpu hatte 
1x eine maxtor 40gb durch nen kurtzen.


----------



## L.B. (8. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

- einen BC547 Transistor (Überstrom)
- eine rote Standard-LED (Überstrom)
- einen AtMega8 (Ausgang überlastet)
- einen FET (totgelötet) 


PC Hardware habe ich zwar oft kaputt geliefert bekommen aber selbst Hand angelegt habe ich nie.


----------



## Memphys (8. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Also ich hab aufm Kerbholz:
~20 Festplatten verschiedener Größe (*hust hust* Ich betreibe sichere Datenlöschung für die Verwandschaft, mit schwerem Gerät versteht sich )
2x DVD-Laufwerke
1x Athlon 64 5000+ (erster Prozessor den ich selbst eingebaut hab, Wärmeleitpaste vergessen)
1x ASUS M2N68-AM SE2 (Schraubenzieher durch die Leiterbahnen, aua...)
3x NoName-Gehäuselüfter (wollt mal schauen wie schnell die so drehen wenn die ordentlich Strom kriegen)
1x Xilence-Chinaböller (weils eh weg musste auf 110V umgeschaltet, war lustig)

Musste halt mit meinem alten PC noch ein wenig Freude haben bevor ich den neuen zusammenbau


----------



## KommandeurMumm (11. August 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab lustigerweise immer nur fremde Sachen ruiniert 

Einmal den PC in der Schule, die hatten damals beim Netzteil noch so einen Schalter (neben dem Powerschalter) den man auf 2 verschiedene Positionen stellen konnte. Ich hab ihn mal während dem Betrieb von der einen auf die andere Position gestellt. Das Ergebnis war ein Knall, dann stieg Rauch aus dem Gehäuse auf...
Da mich aber niemand gesehen hat, hatte ich natürlich absolut keine Ahnung warum das Gerät auf einmal nicht mehr geht 

Ein anderes Mal (da hatte ich von PCs noch gar keine Ahnung) hat mich ein Freund in einem seiner PCs die Soundkarte wechseln lassen. Ich habs irgendwie geschafft das Ding (ohne Gewalt) halb in den richtigen Slot zu stecken und halb danaben... Das Ergebnis war ein Kurzschluss beim Einschalten, der das Mainboard frittiert hat... 
Mein Kumpel war mir aber nicht böse und hat mir auch nichts in Rechnung gestellt, da er vorher gewusst hat, dass ich sowas noch nie gemacht hab und er auch nicht nachkontrolliert hat ob das was ich da getan hab auch richtig war


----------



## JawMekEf (12. August 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab aufm Kerbholz:
> ~20 Festplatten verschiedener Größe (*hust hust* Ich betreibe sichere Datenlöschung für die Verwandschaft, mit schwerem Gerät versteht sich )
> 2x DVD-Laufwerke
> 1x Athlon 64 5000+ (erster Prozessor den ich selbst eingebaut hab, Wärmeleitpaste vergessen)
> ...




Mit 110V Sign, Sign, Sign


----------



## Festplatte (15. November 2011)

Grob geschätzt 2000 LED's, nen AMD K6-III (Mit Absicht!) und nen alten Anrufbeantworter!


----------



## Crenshaw (15. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ne HD 6850

1080 mhz war zu viel


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

-AMD Phenom II X3 *** BE 
-Geforce GTS 250
-OCZ 2GB Ram Riegel
-Eine 1TB HDD
-Asus M488TD-V Mainboard


----------



## Lyran (17. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ist was neues hinzugekommen:

ein Dell Mainboard das in nem XPS Studio 8100 (?) verbaut war (Kurzschluss durch China Sata-to-USB Adapter) und eine Samsung F3 500GB, die an dem Adapter hing


----------



## Freeak (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hmm, ich habe auch schon ein wenig Hardware Gekillt, meist unbeabsichtigt.

1x nen Noname Netzteil, beim Basteln an dem PC meiner Tante. Irgendwie hat´s auf einmal Wusch gemacht, der Lüfter Drehte auf und weißer Rauch kam aus dem Netzteil. Fast wie bei einer Nebelmaschine, so hat das gequarzt. Ich glaube effekvoller kann Hw gar nicht Abrauchen.
Und ein andernmal habe ich bei nen Athlon Xp die Pins verbogen, konnte zum glück wieder alle Aufrichten. Und letztens hat´s meine Samsung 1TB HDD Zerlegt, zum Glück war noch Garantie drauf und die Daten konnten gerettet werden.

Aber mein vater ist der Wahre HW-Killer. Der hat bereits 2 Grafikkarten von mir auf dem gewissen (der bekommt immer meine alte Hardware) Einmal hat er meine Club 3D 9700 Pro gekillt, und Später noch meine HIS X19500XTX. Dazu gesellen sich nochmein altes 500 Watt Superflower Netzteil und ne Mainboardbatterie (Wobei die wohl eher an Altersschwäche Draufgegangen ist) Und dabei Zockt mein Vater nur Strategietitel und hat keinen Plan von HW.


----------



## Naicheben (20. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich spiel gerne Computer-Roulette. Man spielt ein Lied ab, und lötet im Betrieb immer Einzelteile aus. Wenn der PC ausgeht hat man verloren. Und das ganze hab ich schon bei einigen alten PCs gemacht ^^.


----------



## Festplatte (20. November 2011)

Das mach ich auch gern aber nicht mit PC's, sondern mit anderem alten Schrott!


----------



## Naicheben (20. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Das Perfekte Hobby


----------



## Patze93 (20. November 2011)

Ein geöffnetes Enermax Netzteil  Gab immer komische Geräusche. Da hab ichs mal an Saft gehängt und angemacht. Nebenbei hab ich dann drin rumgemacht bis ich nen Schlag bekam und das Netzteil auch dann war vorbei


----------



## Lyran (20. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Patze93 schrieb:


> Ein geöffnetes Enermax Netzteil  Gab immer komische Geräusche. Da hab ichs mal an Saft gehängt und angemacht. Nebenbei hab ich dann drin rumgemacht bis ich nen Schlag bekam und das Netzteil auch dann war vorbei


 
Da hast du nochmal Glück gehabt nicht selbst "gekillt" worden zu sein. Im Ernst, an nem laufenden Netzteil rumzufummeln ist kein Spaß.


----------



## Patze93 (20. November 2011)

Jo da hast du recht, das war mir dann auch eine lehre. Is wie wenn man in die Steckdose langt. Heute denk ich mir selber noch omg was machst du nur


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hmm Netzteil und Stromschlag errinert mich an was, hab mal vor 20 jahren nen Altes AT Netzteil missbraucht um nen Funkgerät anzufeuern, die alten AT NT´s haben ja noch nen externen Stromschalter, übermütig wie ich war, linke hand aufm AT NT rechte hand wandert richtung schalter ( blöd das eine isolierung defekt war ) Gab nen heftigen stromschlag, aber nix von wegen eine Sekunde ..... sofort nachdem ich eine gewicht bekommen hab, haben sich alle muskeln verkrampft und ich konnte weder finger noch arme bewegen um vom Strom wegzukommen, also gefühlt hing ich da zuckend 5 minuten dran ( waren aber wohl nur 10-20 sekunden ) irgendwie hab ich es geschaft mich mim fuss von der wand abzustossen was mir das leben gerettet hat. Ich hab echt gedacht das wars sowas heftiges hab ich noch nie erlebt, habs dann grad noch so geschaft irgendwie mich zu meinen eltern ins wohnzimmer zu schleppen wo ich dann zusammengebrochen bin. Ergebniss 4 rippen gebrochen ( dadurch das es jeden muskel zusammengezogen hat hab ich mir den brustkorb zerquetscht ), verbrennung am Finger wo der Strom rein ist und nen halbes jahr Herz Rythmus störungen.


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2011)

OMFG, das ist echt heftig! O__O


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Noch nie ist mir was vom PC abgeraucht etc.


----------



## Patze93 (21. November 2011)

Das ist wohl das gefährlichste an unseren PCs. Das Netzteil. An allen anderen Stellen haben wir ja im Normalfall keine großen Ströme. 

Aber ich denk die Erfahrung macht jeder mal. Nur hoff ich das es nicht wie bei Dfence endet weil das ist wohl echt nicht gesund


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Was dfence erzählz hat ist ja nicht heftig.


----------



## Aufpassen (22. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

@dfence 

Harte Sache.. 

..

Zählt ein Toaster auch als Hardware ?
Weil mir ist mal einer in Feuer aufgegangen.. 

Aber Rechnerkomponenten haben es bei mir immer überlebt..


----------



## ASD_588 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



> Zählt ein Toaster auch als Hardware ?
> Weil mir ist mal einer in Feuer aufgegangen..


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ach halb so wild, heut lach ich über die Dummheit, das einzige was ich halt noch immer davon hab, ne narbe am Finger, und einen leicht schiefen Brustkorb  Hat aber auch was gutes, bin vorsichtiger geworden


----------



## PC GAMER (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Eine HD6970  für 299Euro gekauft gehabt   Deswegen will ich was bei dem Advent Gewinnspiel gewinnen


----------



## Joel-92 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

1 DVD-Brenner beim einbauen bei laufendem PC
1 Prozessor - Pins verbogen
1 Mainboard - Schraube draufgefallen


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Netzteil: Die Frage ist nur wie. PC geht mitten im Betrieb aus. Ich wieder an gemacht. Startet kurz und geht wieder aus. Mhh scheixxx liegt bestimmt am Netzteil. Netzteil erstmal ausgebaut, anderes Netzteil getestet. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Altes Netzteil wieder angeschlossen...eingeschaltet....läuft kurz an und geht einfach wieder aus. Also Steckdose aus gemacht und dann wollt ich dass Netzteil tauschen. Blöderweise war da noch Strom drin(lag auch auf einem Pappkarton) und ich krieg voll eine gewischt-> kleines Brandloch im Finger(und der Strom war aus)
2 Grafikkarten: ja ka vlt zu weit übertaktet?! und das wars eigentlich auchschon.


----------



## onslaught (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ooch, Drucker, Hauptplatinen und Festplatten. Das beste war eine 80GB HDD noch zu W98 Zeiten, die wollte nach längerem Gezicke
gar nichtmehr starten, nach ca. 5 mal Reset drücken (kein Witz) knallte es laut und eine Staubwolke jagte zur hinteren Lüfteröffnung raus. Nach der Schlachtung hab ich gesehen daß der Pufferspeicherchip geplatzt war. Kein Plan warum.


----------



## Entelodon (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

foxconn mobo c51xem2aa (gab einen gewalltigen knall...), 2x radeon 9800/pro 128mb (ram durchgebrannt...), maxtor 300gb hdd, 8x2gb ddr2 ram (prozessordefekt, bzw. speichercontroller...), 150w netzteil, ich glaube das wars...


----------



## Festplatte (14. Dezember 2011)

Ein NoName-Netzteil, ich habs angemacht und es gab nen Knall!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*


Mainboard,Ram,CPU...
Grakas.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

- 7 Jahre alte Maxtor HDD, war aber schleichend
- Grafikkarte Geforce 4200 TI
- Asus P5Q 

Beim Mobo hatte ich mehr oder weniger selber Schuld. Da ich die Pushpins des boxed Lüfters auf einer Seite nicht richtig angedrückt hatte. Dadurch wurde die CPU über 100 GRad heiss.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

mein chef hatte mal im seinem büro ne hdd aus getauscht und das 12V kabel falsch herum eingesteckt  per ebay haben wir dan noch mal das model bestellt und die hdd platine aus getauscht 
hat funktioniert


----------



## Burn_out (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Komischerweise gehen bei mir immer die Mainboards flöten. Habe bereits 3 auf dem Gewissen sowie ein Netzteil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So ich füge mal einen LG Brenner ein, mit einem billigen Adapterkabel gab es einen schönen Kurzschluß ( pin rausgerutscht und hatte beim Nachbarn gekuschelt ). War ja nur ein olles Modell, daher egal


----------



## Niza (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hatte eine 3,5 Zoll 500GB Externe Platte versehentlich vom Schreibtisch runtergehauen
Während sie an war
Danach machte sie nur noch komische Geräusche und funktionierte nicht mehr


----------



## Thallassa (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab mal nen Pentium 4 Celeron D335 gebraten... Das dazugehörige Brett (AsRock P4V88) gleich dazu.

Und beim Lüfterwechsel irgend nen uralten AMD Duron-Scheißdreck (das waren noch die riesigen fetten CPUs ohne dem Heatspreader der das darunter befindliche Leben schützt) + Board... Dumm gelaufen. Sonst hab ich in 10 Jahren nichts verbraten


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ne XFX 9500 GT aus den Händen fallen lassen. Hat es nicht überlebt


----------



## Apek (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Vor drei Jahren beim Fallout 3 zocken: Bild bleibt plötzlich stehen, hängt kurz, etwa 5 Sekunden, PC geht aus und lässt sich nicht mehr hochfahren.
Warum und wieso keine Ahnung jedenfalls haben es eine Zotac GeForce 9600 GT und ein Asus P5B-SE nicht überlebt^^


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

meine erste kühlerwechselaktion!

P4 auf sockel 478 einfach samt kühler abgezogen und danach einzeln ohne den halter zu entspannen wieder versucht reinzudrücken...

resultat waren paar abgebrochene pins, die ich dann noch versucht hab wieder anzulöten 
das war ein blödsinn, die cpu war hin.

resultat, ne kaputte cpu, 100€schaden für nen damals 13/14jährigen^^

der rechner stand danach aufgeschraubt im vorratskeller und hat auf seine neue cpu gewartet, da is mir in dem raum ne plasteflasche voll cola runtergefallen. das ding ging wie ne rakete quer durch den raum und hat natürlich den rechner von innen neu renoviert....
zum glück alles ohne strom. sauber gemacht mit wasser, trocknen lagelassen, neue cpu rein und der KÜHLERTAUSCH war vollbracht.


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

2 Sony Psp's 
I5-750 (weiß bis heute noch nicht warum) inklusive 2 Mainboard Sokel 1156 (selbiges)
600w Netzteil (Überbelastung)
2 oder 3 Drucker
2x Sennheiser PC 360


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Bei mir waren es 2 Netzteile. Eins davon ein BeQuiet und ein englisches Label dessen Namen ich nicht mehr weiß. Ansonsten ne Samsung Festplatte, nen Monitor, 6 Tastaturen, 3 Mäuse, 2 DvD Laufwerke. An mehr erinnere ich mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ein Langweiler,.. 
Alles noch ganz :-\


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

Mein bester Freund hat mal meinem Intel C2D E6300  zu viel Strom beim OCn gegeben, ich sag zu ihm nichts anfassen [Bios war offen] und geh kurz aus meinem Zimmer um uns was zu trinken zu holen, er dreht den Vcore auf ca. 2500, speichert und startet den PC neu... (er kennst sich mit PC's nicht aus und dachte einfachmal, lieber klotzen statt kleckern)


----------



## WLP-Esser (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

3x Sockel A CPUs (Ecken Vom DIE abgebrochen bei der Kühlermontage)

1x GeForce 8500 GT (Ecke vom DIE abgebrochen bei Kühlermontage)

1x 256mb DDR RAM (Hab ich mit den Kontakten nach OBEN eingesetzt,als ich bemerkt habe das ich das Ding Kopfüber reinstecke war ein Widerstand schon abgebrochen)

1xAMD Athlon 64 3700+ 939 (Beim Rausziehen aus dem Mainboard ist ein Pin im Sockel geblieben)

1x 160GB IDE Festplatte von Seagate (Musste sie ausbauen um die neue Grafikkarte besser einbauen zu können und sie auf den Tisch gelegt und durch eine unbedachte Handbewegung...Futsch platte wird nicht mehr erkannt[Nichtmal im Bios])


----------



## denyo62 (25. Januar 2014)

meinen aller ersten pc .. war en Aldi pc :p 

wollt mir ma die hardware  angeguckt .. und das ding unbedingt ma ohne power Knopf starten .. bin mit dem Schraubenzieher an die pins .. hab net gemerkt dass ich den richtigen zum hochfahren getroffen hatte .. und hab da mit dem Schraubenzieher noch weiter gesucht .. Kurzschluss.. alles tot 

aber gut da war ich noch zwischen 11-13 ... da passiert sowas schon ma xD


----------



## efdev (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

bisher nur ein HP drucker, nachdem das mist ding immer mein papier beim einziehen zerknüllt hat hab ich ihn mal etwas tiefer fallen lassen und dann gabs einen neuen.


----------



## Iceheart33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein gutes Tyan Mainboard. Ich wollte meines durch dieses komplett neue ersetzten. Habe beim Umbau aber nicht gesehen das die Bohrungen für die Befestigung anders gesetzt sind. So war unter dem CPU-Sockel einer dieser Pins in die die Schrauben reingedreht werden, der hat dann einen astreinen Kurzschluß verursacht. Der lokale PC-Händler hats dann gelötet und ich hatte das Board noch sehr lange, hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Garantie war aber futsch.

Ein Netzteil habe ich auch noch gekillt. Dazu habe ich in einem anderen Hardwarefailsthread hier geschrieben.


----------



## ich558 (27. Januar 2014)

Alles aus was ein PC besteht hauptsächlich aber GPUs 8800 GTX GTX 260 BE GTX 460 GTX 580


----------



## Chemenu (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



exxe schrieb:


> ... mei altes Sockela Mobo von ECS (kt266), die schraube in der mitte wa rund gedreht, da hab ich das board einfach mal duch gebrochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein violettes PCB hab ich noch nie gesehen. Sieht aber sehr geil aus. 

Ich selbst hab noch keine funktionierende Hardware zerstört. War aber mal kurz davor als ich beim Einbau eines Mainboards die Abstandhalter vergessen hatte.
Die Rückseite des MB mit den ganzen Lötstellen lag schön auf dem Gehäuseblech auf. Beim Einschalten sind ordentlich die Funken geflogen. 
Wie durch ein Wunder lief der PC aber einwandfrei nachdem ich alles wieder neu eingebaut hatte (mit Abstandhaltern).


----------



## Der_G4mer (27. Januar 2014)

2 Gefühlt 20 Jahre alte pc's , einer mit Vorschlaghammer, den anderen, einen Dell Optiplex oder so aus dem dachbodenfenster auf den Bürgersteig gehauen. Dann noch 3 Alte Nokia Handys abgefackelt, einen Nintendo DS lite durchbohrt und ne kaputte ps1 totgetreten


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hm... ich verewige mich hier auch mal 

- Altes Asus-Board (hatte grad keine 100µF-Elkos zur Hand, also hat das Board welche "ausgeliehen")
- Noch älteres Asus-Board (Noch mit SIMM-Speicher )... einfach mal an den Sockeln rumgehebelt ^^
- Pentium 4... mitm Feuerzeug ^^
und
- ne alte WD-Festplatte... mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln im laufenden Betrieb drauf eingeschlagen und geschüttelt... evtl lebt die sogar noch ^^ Da haben wir es wieder: Western Digital baut sehr robuste Festplatten 

Mehr hab ich innerhalb meiner ca. 6-7 Jahre PC-Bastlerei noch nicht zerlegt


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mir ist mal ne Tastatur beim CS War durchgebrochen... Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte...


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab bislang nichts kleingekriegt, außer einem 5,25" Card Reader. Das verfluchte Ding war in zwei Richtungen im USB Header einsteckbar. Also eine probiert, hat gestunken, Card Reader putt.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

hab was neues die erste richtige hardware meine GTX460 macht jetzt garkein bild mehr deswegen hab ich mir den DIE abgemacht und das PCB häng ich vielleicht auf.


----------



## RBOY (27. Januar 2014)

2 ganze Notebooks. <_<
Zum glück nur alte mit Sepron 3000+.


----------



## T-Drive (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Schon einige rebellierende Tastaturen, Drucker und ein PC (Pentium 120, Win 95 ) am Stück Mülltonnen konform gestaltet.
Sonst nur 2 Mobo's, eines durch Blitzschlag/Stromausfall, wollte halt nicht abschalten bei Gewitter, ohne Überspannungsschutz . Das zweite hab ich wohl gekillt weil die 7900GT nicht recht in den Slot wollte. Die Karte war dann im neuen Board etwas später auch  übern Jordan.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*


Saitek Eclipse 2, im LAN Party Wahn. 


Logitech G5 Lasermaus, dem Hund hinterher geworfen, der Hund gab der Maus dann den Rest.


Den Steckplatz für die Soundkarte, vom Asus Maximus Extreme Supreme FX 2. Tja gebrauchte Wasserkühlung, dann noch von Thermaltake, noch von einem schlechten Ebay Gebrauchtwarenhändler ... muss ich mehr sagen 


Einige RAM Riegel beim demontieren der Kühlerplatten.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mir ist meine Radeon 4890 gestorben, vermutlich hat der Speicher den Kühlerwechsel nicht gemocht.


----------



## MnC45 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Bei mir ist bisher nur eine externe Festplatte (Seagate - 500GB) kaputt geworden - klackerte nachdem sie vom Schreibtisch gefallen ist und wurde sporadisch vom system nicht mehr erkannt bis sie dann schließlich 2 Tage später überhaupt nicht mehr ging. Die Daten konnte ich aber glücklicherweise vorher noch auf einer anderen Platte sichern.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe generell alles außer Spielen (sind eh auf der DVD oder downloadbar) und Programmen, sowie dem Betriebssystem mindestens 2 Male. Systemplatte und Backup-HDD. Alles andere ist mir zu riskant...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. März 2014)

Mir ist eigentlich nichts bis auf eine GTX 670 verreckt und ausgerechnet diese ging wie Zunder


----------



## sVnsation (26. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein ASUS Sockel 775 Mainbord... Pins am CPU Sockel verbogen. Könnte ich mich heute noch in Arsch beißen. Naja seit dem wird die Plastik Sicherung immer erst abgemacht wenn die CPU auch wirklich rein kommt.

Alles andere hat bisher überlebt


----------



## Watschenapfel (28. März 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich schraube jetzt seit guten 15 Jahren und Gestern ist mir das erste Mal wirklich was kaputt gegangen. Beim Lösen der CPU vom Kühler ist mir die CPU heruntergefallen. Pins verbogen / abgebrochen, war ein AMD FX-8350. Schade um die 170 Euro.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. März 2014)

Ich habe bei der Demontage einer (leider nur geliehenen) R9 290 eine PCIe Verriegelung an meinem Sabertooth abgebrochen.
Zidem habe ich noch ein 2001er Netzteil mit Kurzschluss, als ich versucht habe, Adventsbeleuchtung an Molex in Reihe geschaltet (24V) anzuschließen.


----------



## kohelet (31. März 2014)

Einen Athlon XP mit einen MSI Board, welches ich vor ca. 10 Jahren ohne PC Erfahrung, ohne Abstandshalter eingebaut habe


----------



## S754 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hatte nen BIOS-Virus beim alten PC, Mainboard konnte ich dann wegschmeißen, da das BIOS hängenblieb. Leider nicht gesockelt. Ansonsten zum glück noch nichts "gekillt". Zumindest nicht ungewollt


----------



## GamerKing_33 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein Asus Mainboard. Ich habe zu meiner einen Schwester gesagt, sie solle das leere Gehäuse mal mit einem feuchten Lappen auswischen. Tja, der Lappen war nicht feucht, sondern Nass, ich habe es nicht gemerkt, Mainboard eingebaut und lief auch bis zum Windows Setup, dann ist das Teil mit einem Lauten Knall abgekackt. Zum Glück war es nur das Mainboard, einfach wieder zurück geschickt und woanders das selbe nochmal bestellt ^^


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe mal eine Q9950 mit boxed Kühler verbaut. Da habe ich die Push Pins auf einer Seite nicht richtig angedrückt. Naja, die CPU wurde über 100 GRad warm, danach hatte ich immer Abstürze. Mußte CPu+Mainboard tauschen bis wieder alles lief.


----------



## N00bler (21. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mit neuer Hardware gehe ich immer sehr vorsichtig um. An alter Hardware gibts jede Menge die ich schon gekillt habe alles kann ich nicht aufzählen. 
Ich hatte mal ne Festplatte aus einem Uhraltrechner die nicht mehr drehen wollte aus lust und Laune habe ich die auf den Boden geschmissen
dannach lief die besser den je!


----------



## DoGyAUT (21. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab einem Kumpel beim CPU einbauen geholfen - er wollte das ich die CPU ins MB einbaue - siehe da so geschehe es. Was ist passiert? Ich bin anschließend draufgekommen das sein i7-4770 nicht mit seinem geliebten Z77 Board für einander bestimmt sind. Die Liebe sorgte für gebrochene Herzen (Pins) 

Paar diverse Chinaböller -> Einstecken, starten, BUMM, fette Rauchwolke und übler Gestank  

Eine WD 500GB HDD und eine Seagate 1,5TB HDD. Der PC wollte sie nicht mehr lesen. Also USB SATA Adapter gezuckt und woanders probiert. Dort haben sie auch nicht funktioniert. Ich hab mir die Platten im laufenden Betrieb geschnappt -> oh ja die Dinger haben heftige Kraft wenn die Scheibe schräg anfängt zu schwingen, sind paar Meter geflogen. Haben mich etwas durchgeschüttelt


----------



## BertB (21. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Watschenapfel schrieb:


> Ich schraube jetzt seit guten 15 Jahren und Gestern ist mir das erste Mal wirklich was kaputt gegangen. Beim Lösen der CPU vom Kühler ist mir die CPU heruntergefallen. Pins verbogen / abgebrochen, war ein AMD FX-8350. Schade um die 170 Euro.


ging mir ganz ähnlich anfang januar (nicht so sehr ablauf, aber ergebnis)
fx 8350 steckte im sockel fest, wie angeklebt (wahrscheinlich von WLP eingetrocknet im spalt)
mit ziehen ging da nix
hab ich mit nem messer rausgehebelt 
-> 4 beinchen ab 

jetzt hab ich nen 8320 als ersatz


----------



## Frosdedje (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gerade eben vor wenigen Minuten: 
Meine Maus - eine Logitech G500 -, wo die linke Maustaste so gut wie garnicht mehr geht d.h in Form von 
willkürliche Doppelklicks, teilweise keine Reaktion auf Klicks und Drag&Drop-Versuche, die zu 90% ins Leere gehen. 

Und in der Vergangenheit war die am meisten von mir gekillte Hardware PC-Mäuse gewesen (einmal 
irgendeine Noname-Modell mit Klavierlack und zum anderen eine andere M500 Corded Mouse von Logitech).


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gekillt habe ich bisher nur eine HDD - Bekannte hatte mich darum gebeten. Also Bohrer genommen und 20 Löcher gemacht. Ansonsten hatte ich bisher nur altersbedingte Hardwareaussetzer.


----------



## Aldrearic (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

mindestens 3 Geforce 4 MX 440  1 ganz abgebrannt, eine halbwegs und eine der Lüfter verschmorrt.
Röhrenbildschirm *hust* abgebrannt

nachdenken

DVD Rom (nur halbe Schuld meinerseits ) DVD Rom ist kaputt gegangen weil ich ne eiskalte DVD in daS rom gelegt hab. Dieses heizte die DVDs immer ziemlich auf. DVd ist beim Betrieb ind rund 20 Teile zersprungen.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Also kaputtgegangen sind mir eine HDD und eine Grafikkarte bisher. Aber nicht durch mein Verschulden.

Durch mein Verschulden das hatte ich ja schon ein paar Posts weiter vorne geschrieben.


----------



## kevin123 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein Motherboard


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Viele Lüfter weil meine Finger nicht wiederstehen konnten *autschn*


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein echter Lüfter killt die Finger, nicht ungekehrt :p


----------



## BennHi (27. April 2014)

1. ein Mainboard weil ich es auf einem Leitenden Untergrund hatte xD (wusste ich vorher nich)

2. Ein Netzteil - ganz zu Anfang meiner Bastelzeit, wusste nicht was der Schalter mit [230]-[110] bedeutet  jetzt bin ich schlauer - der "spannungsumschalter" hat mir nen mächtigen schreck, nen fetten Funken und n Dunkles Zimmer beschert.

3. Die CPU von meiner besten Freundin xD der kühlblock war nur mit einer Spange befestigt - der is beim saubermachen dann rausgebrochen und 3 pins von der CPU waren irreperabel verbogen (jaja die alten AMDs)


----------



## eRaTitan (30. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe bereits ein Asus P8Z77-V und eine GTX 690 gekillt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (30. April 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits ein Asus P8Z77-V und eine GTX 690 gekillt.



Wie das geschafft?


----------



## BertB (30. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits ein Asus P8Z77-V und eine GTX 690 gekillt.


ist aber ein bitterer schaden


----------



## kevin123 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



BertB schrieb:


> ist aber ein bitterer schaden


 
ja das stimmt


----------



## TheCGamer (30. April 2014)

Ich hab letztens mit meinem Kumpel nen alten P4 und ne alte ATI Graka gekillt, indem wir sie abgewaschen und mit Zahnpasta geputzt habn.
Uns war echt seeeehr seeehr langweilig


----------



## kevin123 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



TheCGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens mit meinem Kumpel nen alten P4 und ne alte ATI Graka gekillt, indem wir sie abgewaschen und mit Zahnpasta geputzt habn.
> Uns war echt seeeehr seeehr langweilig


 
Und warum hast sie abgewaschen??


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. April 2014)

Langweile ?

Ich habe bisher ein Motherboard und 2x NT kaputt gekriegt


----------



## TheCGamer (30. April 2014)

kevin123 schrieb:


> Und warum hast sie abgewaschen??



Die Wärmeleitpaste ging so schlecht runter und was hilft da besser als Zahnpasta


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Mai 2014)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitpaste ging so schlecht runter und was hilft da besser als Zahnpasta



Alk ...


----------



## AMD4EVA (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

2 mal hintereinander ein gigabyte fm2 board


----------



## Goyoma (1. Mai 2014)

2 Lc Power Netzteile.

Einmal wegen fehlendem einsetzen der Schutzschaltungen und beim zweiten mal..keiner weis.

Seitdem niemehr lc power  xD

Achja, die halbe Resthardware war dann auch hin..


----------



## kevin123 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> 2 Lc Power Netzteile.
> 
> Einmal wegen fehlendem einsetzen der Schutzschaltungen und beim zweiten mal..keiner weis.
> 
> ...



LC Power ist echt nicht gut




AMD4EVA schrieb:


> 2 mal hintereinander ein gigabyte fm2 board



Warum 2 hintereinander


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Mai 2014)

Die Gold-Serie ist brauchbar.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habe ich heute gekillt


----------



## Simita (1. Mai 2014)

Meine erste grka. Für crysis 1 hab Ich meine 8500 GT kaputt getaktet. Hatte damals keine Ahnung was ich da mache und weiß heute das ich vom ocen die Finger lasse.


----------



## Aldrearic (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

wen ndu gerade von Crysis 1 sprichst, die Demo damals wo ich versucht hab auf meiner 7600 GT zum laufen zu kriegen hat mir diese gekillt.^^ Sobald die Temperaturen über 75-80° gehen nur noch Grafikfehler am laufenden Band, aber kein Absturz.


----------



## kingsvn (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Meinen i5 3570k wollte den Heatsink öffnen und leitpaste drauf machen danach war er futsch


----------



## Keksdose12 (1. Mai 2014)

Einen hp laptop  der is mitten in einem wm spiel von deutschland abgeraucht


----------



## 0madmexx0 (1. Mai 2014)

Mir ist auch mal so ein OEM-Netzteil hoch gegangen (Marke leider unbekannt) weil ich mit einem selbst gebastelten Adapter nen Lüfter an den Molex Stecker anschließen wollte. Dem NT hat's nicht so gefallen und Mainboard, Grafikkarte + HDD mit ins Nirvana gerissen  Damals wusste Ichs leider nicht besser aber naja aus schaden wird man klug.


----------



## Goyoma (2. Mai 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die Gold-Serie ist brauchbar.



Das stimmt, die sind in Ordnung.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=735760"/>
> 
> Da habe ich heute gekillt



Eieieiei.. xD
Wie das denn?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2014)

Haha  habe es gestern gefunden gleich auseinander geschraubt und naja


----------



## Grim3001 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

AMD Athlon-CPU bei "Grim in Gefahr" gegrillt und diverse Tastaturen.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



> Wie das geschafft?



H20 



> ist aber ein bitterer schaden



Geht.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab bisher eine Geforce 6800 bim Kühlerwechsel gekillt und vor ein paar Tagen einen Lüfter. So nen 140mm Monster erzeugt bei 1500 rpm ganz schön viel Auftrieb, sodass sich der Lüfter selbst umpustete und genau mit den Lüfterblättern auf eine erhöhte Stelle traf. Die Folge: 2 Lüfterblätter abgebrochen. Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Captn (3. Mai 2014)

Ich habe es bisher lediglich geschafft USB-Mäuse zu killen....viele USB-Mäuse. Aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund, besitze ich die Fähigkeit diese Mäuse mit optischem Laser zu schrotten. Diese sind zwar immer mit Strom versorgt, da der Laser an ist, aber trotzdem tut sich da nichts beim Bewegen. Seid ich aber meine R.A.T. habe, läuft alles klasse .


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Laptop - Graka too much übertaktet...und ne alte Nvidia 260 seit dem sachte.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Heute ist meine WD Black (7Jahre alt) den Hardwaretod gestorben, war wohl ein Headcrash... passend zu meinen Nicknamen.

Ist erst meine zweite Festplatte überhaupt welche kaputtgegangen ist. Damals war es eine 40GB Maxtor, die hat aber vorher noch ein Jahr lang klick-klack Geräusche gemacht.
Die WD war aufeinmal ohne Ankündigung weg.

Naja, die Daten hatte ich zum Glück alle gesichert.


----------



## BertB (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

dann isses halb so wild,
7 jahre kann man auch nicht meckern
was meinst, wie viele runden hat der platter wohl gedreht?
gruß


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Das waren schon einige.

Leider finde ich kein Bild mehr von Crystal Disk Info. Habe da nur noch welche von der SSD.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Am letzten Wochenende innerhalb von 2 Stunden nacheinander weggestorben: WD Caviar Black 640GB und WD Scorpio Blue 500GB


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

uhhh
zwei auf mal ist gefährlich,
hoffentlich hat die eine nicht die andere gesichert,

aber dann hättest dus bestimmt schon geschrieben


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nö waren zwei Platten für meine Testsysteme, jetzt benche ich mit einer SSD ^^


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Netzteil, das sich nicht an die Specs gehalten hat, (zu hohe 5/3,3V oder Ripple)?


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

ist schon auffällig,
beide vermutlich tausende stunden, und dann paff paff nacheinander


----------



## Goyoma (30. Mai 2014)

Ein Lc Power Netzteil

Einen P2 X6 1045T mit einem klasse MSI Board (durch das Lc Power...)


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Platte 1 ist mit fehlerhaften Sektoren ausgefallen, Platte 2 ist mir in einer Höhe von 3cm über dem Schreibtisch aus der Hand gerutscht und hingefallen. Die machte dann ungesunde Geräusche und wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Ich hab gut geflucht in der Nacht ^^

Netzteil war ein Seasonic 860W Platinum, ich denke das sollte noch gut genug funktionieren.


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

na denn

sollte dann wohl zufall sein,
ich mein "hingefallen" ist wohl kein bug der streut

gruß


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich mußte so lachen als ich das gehört habe( Brüder erzählt).Also ein Kollege von mein Brüder der überhaupt keine Ahnung hat vom PC,s geht zum PC 

Laden und kauft sich die Hardware ohne beraten zu lassen und denkt, ich werd das schon machen.

So jetzt hat der seinen Mainboard vor sich und will die CPU einbauen,nur das die CPU nicht mit dem Mainboard kompatibel(Sockel)ist.Er macht und

tut und fragt sich verdammt warum passt das nicht hier rein?Und was macht der eumel der drückt und kloppt das Teil in den Sockel rein und denkt ,ok 

es passt.Nur jetzt kriegt er den CPU Kühler nicht eingebaut.Naja am nähsten Tag geht er zum PC Laden(Service) und zeigt es den Mitarbeitern dort 

und die schauen alle mit großen geöffneten Augen.Wie haben Sie das geschafft? Die CPU ist garnicht mit den Board kompatibel.Und seine Garantie

konnte er auch vergessen.

Meine zerschrotteten Hardware in den letzten 10 Jahre(teils alters bedingte Ausfälle aber auch bei manchen zu hohe Spannung benutzt)

einige Samsung F HDD,s bzw.Hitachi,Dominator Rams2x2 GB, 2x8800 GTX,Netzteil Bequit Pro750W aufgeraucht.

Hab da noch ne menge Hardware rumzuliegen die immer noch funktionieren.


----------



## -sori- (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Was hat er denn mit was kombiniert bzw. Versucht?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Wenn ich das wüste,aber was der da bauen wollte hab keine infos dazu





-sori- schrieb:


> Was hat er denn mit was kombiniert bzw. Versucht?


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Mai 2014)

Eine übertakte 7650GT(passiv) in einem kleinen Scheiß Fertiggehäuse von meinem Cousain, das ganze Gehäuse wurde schon immer über die Slotblende warm 
Ansosnten ein damals 10Jahre altes 240Watt Netzteil, als ich vor zwei Jahren einen Medion Pc mit C2D und der 7650Gt starten wollte. An der Festplatte, die in nem anderen Fertiggehäuse hing gab's nen Funken ab Kabel und danach war das Teil tot.
Auch blöd war, bei einem 2000er Netzteil die Molex für 24V in Reihe zu schalten:
-Einmal + und - an die Kette und einmal einen Draht zwischen den Steckern, auch als Kurzschluss bekannt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gestern, meine ewig treue Logitech G510 
Aber selbst Schuld. Wie liegt es mir noch in den Ohren ... 





> Es wird nicht am Computer gegessen


 Tja, Muttis haben recht. Selbst wenn Muttis in der eigenen Bude nichts mehr zu sagen haben, hatten sie recht. Curryketchup in der Tastatur + die tolle Idee mit der heißen Dusche = Exitus 

Vielleicht fängt sie sich ja noch. Am sonsten ... "Hallo guter Grund für ne G19/ G19s"


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hatte mal ein mainboard beim auspacken gekillt.
Und zwar ein Asrock 939 Dual SATA 2.
Tja Grobmotoriker halt


----------



## Captn (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab letztens ein Laufwerk geschrottet. Hab ne alte PS1-CD reingepackt um ne ISO davon zu machen. CD rein und das Laufwerk fängt an zu lesen, aber dann auf einmal "BUMM". Da hat's ordentlich geknallt. Ich mach das Ding natürlich wieder auf und mir kommen haufenweise Splitter entgegen. Tja, anscheinend war die CD wohl doch schon etwas älter .


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Mir ist meins bei der Serverinstaklation vom Tisch gefallen (zum Glück ist es dabei nicht mehr am Server gehangen).
Seitdem macht es komische Geräusche, funktioniert aber 1A


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

NVIDIA 6800GT 512MB, die rannte 3, oder 4 Jahre mit durchschnittlichen 110°C, und ich habe mir einmal gedacht, woll doch mal sehen wie warm das gute Stück werden kann. Im Sommer natürlich. Ich stellte auch den Ventilator daneben hin und los gings. Das gute Stück rechnete selbst bei 123°C nur so vor sich hin, als würde es die Karte überhaupt nicht interessieren. Aber ich dachte mir, lass mal gut sein, und hab den Ventilator eingeschaltet, und die Kiste abgeschaltet. Die Kartenrückseite war so dermaßen heiß, das ich mir fast die Finger verbrannte, da hätte man locker ein Spiegelei drauf machen kann. 

Und dann übertaktete ich die Karte um 50, oder 100mhz, und das war dann wohl zu viel. Pixelfehler im Desktop sind selten gut, vielleicht hätte man es noch durch runtertakten, oder what ever richten können, aber gut, bei der Karte konnte man nicht mehr viel hin machen, die hatte längst ausgedient.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Meine allererste CPU die ich am Sonntag gekillt habe: Nen Intel Celeron SL5XU falsch in den PGA 370 Sockel gesteckt und dann beim öffnen des Sockels kam mir die CPU und ne menge Pins entgegen.


----------



## Gehmspenst (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

i7 3770K zsm mit ASRock Z77 EXTREME 11 eingebaut und den Kühler zu fest angeschraubt  
==> RAM Controller defekt, es geht nur noch Single Channel.


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein Netzteil und eine Grafikkarte, vga port durchgebrannt


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich weis nicht mehr, ob ich den brennenden Röhrenbildschirm hier erwähnt hab, weil ich oben drauf zu viele Dinge gelegt hab, die die Kühlung verhinderten


----------



## azzih (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hmm gar nicht so viel. Beim Übertakten hab ich mein Duron mit 800 Mhz geschrottet weil ich den Vram zu stark erhöht habe. Durchn kaputtes Enermax Netzteil hats mal mein Board und die CPU gegrillt, dafür konnte ich aber nix.  Das meiste is glimpflich abgelaufen, meine aktuelle GTX770 hab ich diese Platte die oben immer drauf ist hinten abgeflext, weils sonst net ins Gehäuse gepasst hätte. Hatte da schon ein bisschen Muffensausen, das irgendwelche Metallsplitter drin bleiben und nen Kurzschluss machen, aber hat alles geklappt. 
Achja auf meine Tastatur hat mein Kater mal draufgekotzt und ich hab die dann unter laufendes Wasser gehalten (also die Tastatur   ), danach ging sie nicht mehr so richtig...


----------



## kokpesl (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Pc geschrottet ala "Final Destination" wer den film kennt :p

Dachgeschosswohnung pc beim kollege aufgebaut, mehrere stunden gezockt alles schön und gut, dann wurde es etwas wärmer(DG halt)also fenster auf. Ein paar Stunden später geht plötzlich PC aus lässt sich nichtmehr einschalten und es riecht verbrannt. Dann sehe ich wie sich eine Wasserlache hinter meinem BIldschirm gebildet hat und Tröpfchen für Tröpfchen vom Tisch der etwas schräg stand in mein PC tropfte. Grund war das Dachfenster da es vormittags geregnet hatte und wird das Fenster um 180° gedreht hatten somit ist das restliche vorhandene Regenwasser Tröpfchen für Tröfpchen auf den Tisch und somit in den PC 

Das war mit meinem 13 Jahren schon ein kleiner Weltuntergang vorallem da es mein erster Gamer pc war den ich ein halbes jahr davor zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen hatte^^


----------



## Magogan (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Was ich schon alles für Hardware gekillt habe? Natürlich nichts. Wieso sollte ich denn etwas umbringen, nur um an Hardware zu kommen? Okay, vielleicht einen Borg, aber mehr fällt mir da gerade nicht ein.

Aber mal im Ernst: Mir ist eine Festplatte kaputtgegangen, als ich sie in den Festplattenschacht vom Gehäuse, in den man von außen Festplatten reinschieben kann, reingeschoben habe. Offensichtlich ein Kurzschluss in der Elektronik des Einschubschachts oder so. Die Festplatte hat man mir nicht erstattet und der Anwalt sagte mir, dass in dem Fall der Gehäusehersteller zwar haften müsste (wenn das Gehäuse wirklich defekt ist), ich aber eh 500 Euro Selbstbeteiligung habe. Also muss ich alles selbst zahlen, toll...


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Magogan schrieb:


> Was ich schon alles für Hardware gekillt habe? Natürlich nichts. Wieso sollte ich denn etwas umbringen, nur um an Hardware zu kommen? Okay, vielleicht einen Borg, aber mehr fällt mir da gerade nicht ein.





Wo fange ich am besten an.

Hatte mal ein Sockel 7 mit K6-350. Bei meinem Bruder fand ich einen K6-500, für meine damaligen Verhältnisse "WOW".
CPU rein, PC anschalten, "FEUER"  (Transistorbrand)
"Mist", dachte ich mir nur und hab ohne nachzudenken den 350er wieder reingesteckt und eingeschaltet. Danach war er nur noch für die Mülltonne. Am Ende liefen auf dem Board nur noch die Pentiums ohne MMX. (P54C)

Dann hatte ich eine Zeit, wo ich mir mit den teuren TDA72xx (100W max) einen 6-Kanal-Verstärker gebaut habe, insgesamt 8 Chips. Natürlich hatte ich oft ein Halbleiterfeuer. Die Ursache war, dass der Ringkerntrafo zuviel Spannung lieferte und die Chips schon beim kleinsten Eingangssignal hat abbrennen lassen. Nachdem ich den Rinkern ein paar Windungen weggenommen hab, lief es irgendwann einigermaßen.

Ein A7N8X-E samt Barton, weil mein Kater da rein gepinkelt hat (Gebiet markieren) und natürlich mein Kumpel den PC gleich eingeschaltet hat um zu schauen, ob der noch geht.

Wieder ein Verstärker, gleich ein richtig teurer. Ein 3KW von Fidek im Karton gelassen und natürlich kräftig Musik gehört. Irgendwann war leise und im Karton eine Bratpfanne, nur ohne Spiegelei . Nach diversen Reparaturversuchen und weiteres Abbrennen der Kanal-Blöcke läuft er heute wieder tadellos. Nur die Kosten für die Ersatzteile, die dem Halbleiterfeuer zum Opfer fielen, waren nicht gerade wenig. 

3 4870x2 in meiner WaKü. Nachdem ich endlich mal wieder eine WaKü hatte, hatte ich es auch gleich mit OC übertrieben, samt BIOS-MOD für die beiden GraKa´s in Quad-CF. Irgendwann sind mir beide ausgestiegen. Bei WaKü natürlich doof. Irgendwann habe ich eine getauscht, die andere nur von der Stromversorgung getrennt. Die Ersatz hatte ich im Orginaltakt eine Weile laufen, bis auch diese mit Bildfehler den Dienst quittiert hatte.

 2 Motoren auf der BAB. Ansich lief er auch gut, nur als ich den 3.ten Gang ausgefahren hab, kam irgendwie der 2.te Gang statt des 4.ten und die Kupplung hatte es eilig. Nur noch 3 Töpfe. Der 4.te hatte krumme Ventiele und einen Haarriß im Kopf. Aber er lief noch . Danach hatte ich mir ein Modell größer eingebaut, was natürlich auch ganz gut auf der BAB ging. Irgendwann nach zig tausen Kilometer (ich immer schön Vollgas meinen 150km-Arbeitsweg) hab ich ein kurzes Klingeln an der Tanke wahrgenommen und ein wenig ignoriert. Auf der BAB an 200km/h rangekommen wurd es mir klar. Ein Kolben hatte keine Lust mehr und hat mir Löcher in den Motorblock gedroschen


----------



## FTTH (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein Asus Maximus III Formula durch Gehäusemontage ohne Abstandshalter.


----------



## Okappa (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Der erste Gehäusetausch, den ich vorgenommen habe, ist gründlich daneben gegangen. Zwar habe ich Abstandshalter benutzt, aber ich habe nicht aufgepasst wo die Schrauben alle abbleiben. Eine war zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse. Das Ergebnis: Kabelbrand, so ziemlich der halbe PC ist in ner Rauchwolke draufgegangen. Das war noch ein Pentium mit 133mhz, mit 32mb Ram und ner Vodoo2.
Das Brandopfer wurde dann durch nen AMD K6II 450 ersetzt. Das Teil war bis jetzt der zickigste PC den ich hatte.

Dann hab ich noch nen Duron 800 auf dem Gewissen, weil der Lüfter nicht so recht passen wollte. Die CPU war tot, und beim Mainboard war ein Kondensator arg angekratzt.

Seitdem hab ich zum Glück nie wieder was gekillt


----------



## S754 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gestern ist meine ATI Radeon 9800XT gestorben(vermutlich Hitzetod), stürzt random ab, wird zu heiß und 3D Anwendungen freezen sofort.

Aber Ersatz ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Flexsist (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



> Ein Asus Maximus III Formula durch Gehäusemontage ohne Abstandshalter.




Also ich hab mal vor vielen Monden eine 6600 GT bei übertakten gegrillt.  Das PCB hab ich noch, ich will mal gucken wie den Chip da runter bekomme, als Schlüsselanhänger. 

Dann hab ich mal beim sleeven die zwei schwarzen Drähte der Molexstecker in der mitte vertauscht, dabei hab ich eine Lüftersteuerung und eine HDD (mit wichtigen Daten) gegrillt.  

Und einmal hab ich beim anschliessen einer Lüftersteuerung irgendwie ein Pin übersprung, dabei wurden zwar die Kabel des NT gegrillt, aber das NT geht noch. Auch die Lüftersteuerung geht auch noch. 

MfG


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hmm... viel!

Ich fang mal an:

Athlon XP 2800+ (hab wohl den Kühler falsch rum drauf gehabt)

2 GF 8800 GTX (wurden unglücklicherweise im laufenden Betrieb geflutet, seit dem hab ich keine wakü im Rechner)

Striker 2 Formula (war im gleichen Rechner wie die beiden 8800er)

Bq TFX Power Gold (hat sich leider nicht mit der 760 und dem i7 vertragen, da hats die Sicherung geschossen, und beim Versuch sie zu tauschen hab ich es endgültig kaputt gemacht)

Und vor zwei Tagen ist noch mein HX750 draufgegangen, weiß der Geier wieso...

da fehlt sicher ne menge, ist aber so ziemlich alles, woran ich mich errinern kann im Moment.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juli 2014)

Viell. ist deine GraKa durch das NT gestorben. Mein Beileid 

@Topic ne olle Intel CPU aus 1996  die Pins verbogen.


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ne die hab ich verkauft (denke du meinst die 760?)

@ Topic ne 40 GB HDD die ich ohne ESD Tasche aufn Plattenspieler gelegt hab 

Achja und nen gutes Dutzend USB-Sticks In waschmaschienen, Seitenfächern vom Auto, in der Schule vergessen etc.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juli 2014)

Oh ich habe GT 750 gelesen und da steht ja TX


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ne da sollte aber HX stehen... Sorry war mein Fehler 

Bis jetzt hat zum Glück noch kein Netzteil irgendwas mit in den Tod gerissen


----------



## FTTH (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Es gibt keine GT 750 ohne M.


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Ein Asus Maximus III Formula durch Gehäusemontage ohne Abstandshalter.





Habe auch 3 Wochen lang mein Board ohne laufen lassen. Bei mir ist nix passiert. Mir liefen die schweisperlen herunter als ich das sah 

Aber komischweise passiert bei mir nichts, der Hardwaregott steht über mir


----------



## FTTH (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Das war bei mir noch ganz am Anfang.

Im Sommer 2011 hatte ich einen Medion Akoya als B-Ware mit i5-650, GT 340 (OEM-Version der GT 240 mit 512 MB GDDR5) und 6 GB RAM. Dann wollte ich eine schnellere Grafikkarte und wusste das ich ein neues Gehäuse und Netzteil brauchte. Dann kamen ein Xigmatek Asgard II und ein Pure Power L7 530W. Dann habe ich (soweit ich mich erinnere) die alten Teile (Grafikkarte, RAM, Mainboard mit CPU) in das neue Gehäuse mit neuem Netzteil eingebaut. Dabei habe ich das Mainboard ohne Abstandshalter montiert. Beim einschalten konnte man dann riechen dass etwas falsch ist. Weil der Rechner nicht lief kam er zu Atelco wo herausgefunden wurde dass das Mainbaord defekt war. Im Laden gab es ein MSI- und ein Asus-Mainboard. Ich habe mich dann für das nur wenig teurere Maximus III Formula für 100€ entschieden. Dadurch hatte ich kein Geld mehr für eine neue Grafikkarte und behielt erstmal die alte. Die Frage eines Atelco-Mitarbeiters ob ich nicht auch einen neuen Kühler will habe ich verneint was ich später bereut habe. Zuhause habe ich mich dann über das gute Übertaktungsverhalten von Clarkdale gefreut. (übertaktet ist Clarkdale deutlich schneller als die damals aktuellen Sandy-Bridge-i3s) Da mit dem Original-(wahrscheinlich Boxed) Kühler übertakten natürlich nicht so gut möglich ist habe ich dann einige Wochen später einen neuen Mugen 3 genommen. Ich hatte den Kühler nicht richtig montiert und beim Mainboard wieder die Abstandshalter weggelassen wodurch ich wieder ein Mainboard zerstört habe.  Danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Kühler und Mainboard selbst einbauen und habe den FX und den Macho bei Atelco einbauen lassen. Dieses Jahr habe ich das Zeug mehrmals auseinander gebaut und es hat funktioniert.


----------



## BertB (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Habe auch 3 Wochen lang mein Board ohne laufen lassen. Bei mir ist nix passiert. Mir liefen die schweisperlen herunter als ich das sah
> 
> Aber komischweise passiert bei mir nichts, der Hardwaregott steht über mir



war dein gehäuse wohl gut lackiert


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> war dein gehäuse wohl gut lackiert



Es war ein Aerocool Strike x One für knappe 30 Euro 

Ich wusste bis dahin nichtmal was Abstandshalter sind als ich meine Hardware vom alten zum neuen (Strike x one) Gehäuse umgebaut habe.

Man man man ich merke erst jetzt wieviel Glück ich hatte.

@FTTH was für eine Story


----------



## seppo1887 (21. Juli 2014)

Betrunken mit meinen Bruder probiert nen Bulldozer aufs Board zu "installieren" 3 Pins abgebrochen... Geld aber wieder bekommen.


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juli 2014)

seppo1887 schrieb:


> Betrunken mit meinen Bruder probiert nen Bulldozer aufs Board zu "installieren" 3 Pins abgebrochen... Geld aber wieder bekommen.





Geld wiederbekommen? Wie denn das?

Habt ihr denen die Geschichte so erzählt und die haben sich so köstlich amüsiert, dass sie euch das erstettet haben?


----------



## Trieb01 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Hab mal nen intel cpu versemmelt.... 

als kind hatten wir ein AMD Rechner und ich durfte immer mal dran schrauben, also fand ich im Keller eine intel CPU und hab die einfach mal eingebaut....

jo da es mein erstes mal war, wusste ich nicht wie viel Kraft man anwenden muss... ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen was passiert ist 

Grüße


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Trieb01 schrieb:


> jo da es mein erstes mal war, wusste ich nicht wie viel Kraft man anwenden muss... ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen was passiert ist



Gar keine, wenn der Hebel entriegelt ist.
Das mit der Kraft ist auch bei anderen Dingen so. 

Mein Kumpel von der Uni hat mal mein NT geschrottet, weil in seinen PC Wasser aus der WaKü gelaufen ist und eine schöne Überspannung übern halben Flur gejagt hat. (Danach war das Licht aus und alle kamen mit verschlafenen Augen aus ihren Zimmern. War ein toller Anblick.)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Juli 2014)

Keine, dafür aber meine Freundin wenn sie an meinem Rechner war. 

- 22 Zoll Monitor
- GeForce 9800 GTX
- Netzteil
- 1 TB externe Platte

Seitdem lass ich sie überhaupt nicht mehr an meine Kiste und hab ihr stattdessen nen eigenen Gaming Rechner zusammengeschustert, den sie kaputt machen darf.
Den lässt sie aber komischerweise heile. 

Dabei zockt sie bloß Sims.


----------



## TheCGamer (12. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Kennt ihr den noch?


TheCGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens mit meinem Kumpel nen alten P4 und ne alte ATI Graka gekillt, indem wir sie abgewaschen und mit Zahnpasta geputzt habn.
> Uns war echt seeeehr seeehr langweilig



Die Karte läuft wieder  
Wir haben mit KAbelbindern den alten Pentium 4 Kühler draufgeschnallt und die Karte in ein anderes P4 Sytem gesteckt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. August 2014)

Einen Fertig PC vom Fuijustu Siemens - scheinbar Gr aka verschrottet. 
Wie es dazu kam - Vorsicht, festhalten, ich habe die Auflösung hoher geschraubt irgendwie 15xx x 900 oder so, da ist die kaputt gegangen, egal, der war sowieso min.8 Jahre alt und war un gelogen  laut wie manche Staubsauger, geschätzt 7-8 Eine laut


----------



## FTTH (12. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Wenn die Auflösung zurückgesetzt wird läuft es bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Wenn die Auflösung zurückgesetzt wird läuft es bestimmt wieder.


 
Extremer Blackscreen, Pc hat keinen grossen Mucks mehr von sich gegeben. Die Diagnose hat auch ,meiner schlauer Stiefvater gemacht, der dachte, für einen Gamer PC braucht man Cpu mit 5-6 GHz  , und mein Notebook schrotte ich gard so vor mich hin


----------



## Placebo (15. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nicht direkt PC-Hardware aber es war mir trotzdem eine Lehre fürs Leben: Verwende einen Studioblitz nicht bei schlechtem Wetter - erst recht nicht, wenn er auf anderes Blitzlicht reagieren soll! Dann löst er nämlich auch aus, wenn der Gewitterblitz nebenan in die Stromleitung einschlägt. Er war noch so jung und hatte keine Chance


----------



## Evio (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich hab bis jetzt nur 2 Grakas gekillt

HD6850 und HD7850


----------



## FTTH (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Und wie?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (17. August 2014)

Ich fange jetzt noch an zu weinen wenn ich daran denke.


Es ist schon 8 jahre her.
Ich hatte einen damals schon 3 Jahre alten ~2300 Euro highend lappy, der nach starker Benutzung einen Wackelkontakt am Netzteil bekam. Ein Freund meinte "lass mich den mal eben wieder festlöten, ich mach das tägliche auf der Arbeit"...
Ich hab dann noch gefragt ob er sich sicher ist, das der Laptop dabei am Netzteil hängen soll.
Seine Antwort:

"Ach klar! Das macht nix aus"...
Die Festplatte mit wichtigen Daten hab ich seitdem im Regal liegen.

Was auch sehr sehr weh tat, waren die 2 Festplatten (hdd. 250GB 9jahre alt. Und 1tb 4 jahre her,) die unmittelbar nach dem Kauf kaputt gegangen sind.
Eine ist in ihrem hochkant Ständer umgefallen, und die andere ist im Betrieb einfach so kaputt gegangen.( klick,klick,klick)
Danach hab ich mich sehr gefreut, über die Nachricht der Erfindung der ssd.

Es ging hierbei eher um die Daten als um den kaufwert,der damals auch sehr teuer war.

Meine 1tb ssd wird nächstes Wochenende endlich geliefert.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Also richtig gekillt hab ich nur ein paar Sockel A CPUs durch extrem OC und overvoltage...


----------



## GamerKing_33 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Heute Früh um 5 Uhr, unausgeschlafen wie ich da noch war, habe ich direkt 2 DDR1 Ram Slots geschrottet, das Board hat dummerweise auch nur 2 Slots.


----------



## FTTH (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen meinen 4790K getötet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen meinen 4790K getötet.



Wie hast du das denn geschafft?


----------



## Flexsist (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Er hat ihn auf 7.1 GHz getaktet bei 2.05V @ Stickstoffkühlung im Sommer und Boxed im Winter. 

MfG


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Er hat ihn auf 7.1 GHz getaktet bei 2.05V @ Stickstoffkühlung im Sommer und Boxed im Winter.
> 
> MfG



Und Wasser ( 9 AiO  hat tsd560ti rausgefunden) im Herbst und Frühling


----------



## FTTH (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mit viel zu dickem Messer versucht zu köpfen. Tiefe Spuren im PCB. Netzteil schaltet beim Start ab.


----------



## BertB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

wieso denn köpfen,
ist der einzige wahre unterschied zum 4770k, dass der ab werk bessere WLP  drin hat, (und die spannungsversorgung auf der rückseite des PCB ist aufwändiger gestaltet)


----------



## FTTH (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Weil meiner trotz meinem starken Kühler und Gehäuse extrem heiß wurde. Die CPU hat sich bei 4.5 GHz und 1.21 Volt in LinX oder Prime 95 innerhalb von einer Minute gedrosselt. 
Es bringt ja nichts zu übertakten wenn sich die CPU dann drosselt.


----------



## BertB (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

na denn,
doppelt pech


----------



## nudelhaus (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

neues defektes netzteil hat mein am2+ mainbaord geschrottet und sich selbst danach auch.


----------



## FlakZ (6. September 2014)

1x.msi 770
2x China Razer maus kacke.
Paar Headsets 


7,1 GHz sind doch nicht möglich oder 0o???


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. September 2014)

Och, unter LN2 geht es schon.

Wie wurde die 770 gekillt?


----------



## azzih (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Earsticks hab ich ne Menge auf dem Gewissen. Meist halt Kabelbruch und Wackelkontakt, aber der spektakulärste war im letzten Skiurlaub. Da hatte ich mir grad die Beats by Dre in Ears gekauft um die mal zu testen (sind übrigens sogar soundtechnisch ganz okay im Vergleich zu den miesen over Ears). Auf jeden Fall stopf ich die nach ner 8 Stunden Fahrt in die Seitentür vom Auto und steig aus. Als ich die Tür zumache hör ich nur noch so ein Knacksen und Matsch war die eine Seite von den inears, nach nur 3 Tagen nachdem ich sie gekauft hab.


----------



## ebastler (6. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Meine EVGA 660Ti FTW 3GB.
1280MHz Core, +850MHz VRAM waren artefaktfrei drin, mit Biosmod.

Zum Todeszeitpunkt war die fast auf Stock getaktet :/


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. September 2014)

Paar Paare Inears in den Hosentaschen


----------



## tandel (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

So viel war es zum Glück noch nicht:

C64er: Im laufenden Betrieb das "Final Catridge III" rausgezogen, danach wollte der C64er nicht mehr. Zum Glück noch Garantie

Flachbettscanner: Irgendwie ein falsches Netzteil angesteckt und das Ding hat sich mit einem Knall verabschiedet

Externe Festplatte: Der Klassiker: Vom Tisch gefallen

MP3 Player: Beim Akkutausch habe ich das Ding nicht mehr zusammen bekommen, zumindest hat es danach nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Tune_Down (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Nen Pentium MMX + Board das ich noch gefunden hab. In Rechner gesetzt. Netzteil dran und plötzlich gabs nen Knall + Blitz. Netzteil war kaputt...
Einige Inears und zwei MP3 Player.


----------



## Jierdan (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Tonnenweise InEars, Headsets und HDDs aller Marken, Formen und Farben. Richtig teure Sachen halten bei mir zum Glück bisher :o


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. September 2014)

Stimmt bei meinem MP3-Player auch
Dazu noch die Audio und USB Buchse meines S Duos


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mein (billig) Netzteil ist vor einiger Zeit raufgegangen. 
Beim Gehäuse öffnen ist mir ein Kabelbruch passiert beim Powerschalter ^^
Ach ja und ein paar Headsets...


----------



## FTTH (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



> Mein (billig) Netzteil ist vor einiger Zeit raufgegangen.


Und dann hast du das aus der Signatur gekauft?


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Und dann hast du das aus der Signatur gekauft?



Ja warum ? Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden und für meine Ansprüche reicht es.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

1tch schrieb:


> Ja warum ? Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden und für meine Ansprüche reicht es.



Igitt. Sharkoon kann wohl SATA USB Adapter und Mauspads aber Netzteile


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Igitt. Sharkoon kann wohl SATA USB Adapter und Mauspads aber Netzteile



schon selber ausprobiert bzw. getestet? Du solltest deine Meinung auch begründen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

1tch schrieb:


> schon selber ausprobiert bzw. getestet? Du solltest deine Meinung auch begründen.



Ja das Innenleben wird sicher nicht so pralle sein und Singlerail 600 Watt ist auch nicht toll (es gibt Ausnahmen )


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



1tch schrieb:


> schon selber ausprobiert bzw. getestet? Du solltest deine Meinung auch begründen.


 
Also mein 500W Modell hat mir den ganzen PC geschrottet.
Auch das WPM.


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja das Innenleben wird sicher nicht so pralle sein und Singlerail 600 Watt ist auch nicht toll (es gibt Ausnahmen )



"wird sicher nicht so pralle sein" -- Erfahrungen? Tests? Vermutungen helfen nicht.
Die Effiziens ist wahrscheinlich nicht die beste, aber dafür war es relativ günstig und ich hatte nicht viel Bugget zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Also mein 500W Modell hat mir den ganzen PC geschrottet.
> Auch das WPM.



Blöd...
Inwiefern geschrottet?, Nach welcher Zeit?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Trotzdem gab es für 50 Euro sicher bessere- beispielsweise das System Power 7 450 Watt


----------



## Ground (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Den Uralt-Dell Laptop von meinem Dad(hätte noch funktioniert, hatte mit 640 KB RAM aber nichts für mich interessantes), einen AMD Sempron (Gewalt, nicht OC, hatte kein passendes Board da€), meinen alten Laptop (Core 2 Duo, ging irgendwann nicht mehr richtig an(Lampen gehen alle noch, vllt Onboard Grafik hin, kA), nen paar Uralt Festplatten, ein paar Motorola Klapphandys(war damit doch ne Ecke unvorsichtiger als mit meinem jetztigen Handy, welches aber auch schon diverse Stürze ohne Macken überlebt hat), diverse Headsets/Kopfhörer(Lautsprecher hin, anschließend durchgebrochen/Mikro verloren/Hund hat das Kabel durchgebissen).
Denke das wars, wobei ich die nächsten Wochen wohl mal ein paar Uraltrechner von der Schule organisieren könnte...
MfG


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Trotzdem gab es für 50 Euro sicher bessere- beispielsweise das System Power 7 450 Watt


 
Da hätte mir das Kabelmanagement gefehlt. :/


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2014)

1tch schrieb:


> Da hätte mir das Kabelmanagement gefehlt. :/



Wer's braucht.... Fragst du dann besser beim nächsten Netzteil kauf uns


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Mir hat es das MB / Graka sowie Ram und Zeugs zerlegt. Alles verschmort usw.


----------



## 1tch (12. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wer's braucht.... Fragst du dann besser beim nächsten Netzteil kauf uns


 
Um sicher zu gehen, werde ich es nächstesmal tun 

Edit:


SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Mir hat es das MB / Graka sowie Ram und Zeugs zerlegt. Alles verschmort usw.


 
Klingt übel...
Das sollte aber eigentlich ein Ausnahmefall sein, auch wenn es wirklich blöd gelaufen ist..


----------



## tsd560ti (12. September 2014)

Miese Plattform von einem Fertiger, der gerne mal noch Teile einspart mit einer schlechten bis miserablen (V2) Bestückung. 

Jetzt aber B2T: Im letzten Urlaub die Handyhülle auf der Fahrt (mit GPS) innen leicht angeschmort, Handy hat kein Problem damit


----------



## fxler (12. September 2014)

Den Soundchip meines Boards hat sich ohne visuelle oder irgendwelche Audioeffekte abgemeldet geht einfach nicht mehr,  dass Board an sich allerdings schon


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2014)

kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Den Soundchip meines Boards hat sich ohne visuelle oder irgendwelche Audioeffekte abgemeldet geht einfach nicht mehr,  dass Board an sich allerdings schon



Selbstständig Treiber deinstalliert


----------



## fxler (12. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Selbstständig Treiber deinstalliert


Treiber schon mehr mal neuinstalliert,  sowie den kompletten Chipsatz Treiber,  es ist auch nicht mehr im Geräte Manager gelistet....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2014)

kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Treiber schon mehr mal neuinstalliert,  sowie den kompletten Chipsatz Treiber,  es ist auch nicht mehr im Geräte Manager gelistet....



Das Mainboard oder der Chip?


----------



## drebbin (12. September 2014)

Ich hätte zwar bisher ein glückliches Händchen, aber meine Freundin hat in den letzten 3 Wochen unsere beiden Laptops gekillt 

Beide waren 6jahre alt aber funktionierten soweit noch perfekt.
Ihrer aussage nach hat Sie nur auf Start gedrückt und bei beiden funktioniert seitdem die Gpu nicht mehr...

Als Sie dann gestern an meinem Rechner auch noch Probleme bei Rtl2 now hatte (afterburner hat zu stark übertaktet, warum auch immer) hat Sie mir gesagt das Sie allein nun nicht mehr rangeht an die "Schei*teile" 

Mfg drebbin
PS:
Nun soll ich ihr ein Tablet suchen....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Die guten Weibchen 

Eine PlayStation 3 beim Köpfen. Gleich mal die CPU vom Mainboard getrennt.


----------



## fxler (12. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Mainboard oder der Chip?




Nur der Soundchip (Onboard Sound)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die guten Weibchen
> 
> Eine PlayStation 3 beim Köpfen. Gleich mal die CPU vom Mainboard getrennt.



Wie köpft man eine PS3?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie köpft man eine PS3?


Wie einen Ivy/Haswell (Refresh).

Wollte ne WaKü drauf packen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie einen Ivy/Haswell (Refresh).
> 
> Wollte ne WaKü drauf packen.



Wieso das denn? So laut ist der doch gar nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? So laut ist der doch gar nicht


 Die Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Die und IHS wird da schnell trocken und die überhitzt und hängt sich immer auf im Gamingbetrieb. Deshlab das köpfen und WaKü, weils schick ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Die und IHS wird da schnell trocken und die überhitzt und hängt sich immer auf im Gamingbetrieb. Deshlab das köpfen und WaKü, weils schick ist.



Achso  hört sich sinnvoll an


----------



## Roundy (14. September 2014)

Da hat er ne wakü im pc und schon soll alles mögliche unter wasser gesetzt werden 
Gruß


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein Rampage 3 Extreme nagelneu als mir der Prozessor beim einsetzen aus den Händen glitt und mir 3 Pins verbogen hat


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. September 2014)

Fabi_habie schrieb:


> Ein Rampage 3 Extreme nagelneu als mir der Prozessor beim einsetzen aus den Händen glitt und mir 3 Pins verbogen hat



Hast du sie wieder hingebogen?


----------



## VeLcriX (15. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Das Erste waren 2 DDR2-Riegel, beim PC-Säubern nicht ordentlich statisch entladen...
Dann noch eine Nvidia GeForce G100(ist überhitzt), ein 230 W Netzteil, einen i3 380UM(ist überhitzt) sowie eine Festplatte.
Außerdem noch zwei Handybildschirme und ein Netbook-Display.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Jaein die ersten beiden gingen gut wieder gerade zu biegen. Aber der letzte hats so übel getroffen dass es den nach hinten umgeknickt hat. Und beim gerade biegen mit Lupe und Nähnadel dann abgebrochen ist


----------



## Codebreaker (15. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Damals einen nagelneuen AMD PhenomII 1090T.
Gefreut wie verrückt und gleich ausgepackt,beim öffnen des Trays fällt er mir natürlich runter.

Totalschaden


----------



## masterX244 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Zu Laptop-zeiten durch Hitzetod den Grafikchip losgeworden. nach erster reparatur beim hersteller gings wieder 2 jahre aber die reine Ursache war nie beseitigt worden. nachm 2. mal: Goodbye Laptops und zu Kasten-PC gewechselt.
dort bis jetzt nichts gekillt


----------



## Speicherpapst (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Oeh GTX 670, GeForce 6200, eine Festplatte, ein Mainboard und das wars glaub ich.
Ach ne da war noch ein Laptop.


----------



## Manu98 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Gigabyte h87 Board den soundchip bei verlegen der Kabel zerstört. 

Altes Handy im Fluss versenkt  

Bei einem 1/8 Modellbau Fahrzeug den Regler abgefackelt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) 
Hab da aber Ersatz bekommen.


----------



## Babbavs (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

jo, Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Tut jetzt noch weh.


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



Manu98 schrieb:


> Gigabyte h87 Board den soundchip bei verlegen der Kabel zerstört.



Wie schafft man das denn?


----------



## labernet (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

weiß nicht ob peripherie auch hierher gehört, aber mehrere monitore, tastaturen und mäuse :/


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Eine Damals neue Gainward 6800GT Pro GS beim montieren eines bei Ebay erworbenen Wasserkühlers.
Seit dem Kauf ich die nur noch neu  und die 600€ damals waren nettes Lehrgeld für einen Azubi.


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ein DFI Lanparty (UT?), jedenfalls die teure Serie, mit 790fx Chipsatz. Damals das geilste Board für Sockel AM2+.

Dann ein Wasserschaden an so nem billigen Asrock Board.
Dann ist mein letztes Gigabyte AM3+ beim Bios Flash gestorben.

und ein floppy Laufwerk ist mir mal abgeraucht (es hat wirklich geraucht ), als ich den Stromstecker falsch angeschlossen hatte...^^


----------



## Nickles (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



drebbin schrieb:


> Ich hätte zwar bisher ein glückliches Händchen, aber meine Freundin hat in den letzten 3 Wochen unsere beiden Laptops gekillt
> 
> Beide waren 6jahre alt aber funktionierten soweit noch perfekt.
> Ihrer aussage nach hat Sie nur auf Start gedrückt und bei beiden funktioniert seitdem die Gpu nicht mehr...
> ...


 Lachflash wie geil 
Deshalb darf niemand meine HW anfassen 

Zum Thema:
Ein AMD Board beim CMOS 
2 Handys runtergefallen Bildschirm zerbrochen
15+ Kopfhörer von Sennheiser, die Dinger müssen halt viel aushalten und werden immer in enge Taschen gequetscht. Oder einer der Kater wollte mal wieder seine Zähne dran schärfen 
Eine HD 2400 pro -> Lüfter tot


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

alsone asus nvidea 9800GT... sollte eig nach der backofen methode gefixt werden.... meine mutter dachte ich heize den ofen für die pizza djie es kirz darauf geben sollte und stellte die temp 100°C höher ein... ergebnis: es hat gestunken ohne ende und wir hatten nen geschmolzenen kompakten pcbklumpen im ofen xD
äh diverse kleinere cpus so pentium 4 und athlons beim oc, später hab ich herausgefunden dasses in beiden fällen an nem bkarddefekt lag... rma ging nicht... zu diesem zeitpunkt waren die boards schon sowas um die 7-8 jahre alt xD


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Ne steinalte GPU, weiß nicht mehr was. Und ne 4870 von MSI, da war das Kühlkonzept leider nicht so herrlich, GPU bleibt kühl, der Rest wird gegrillt. 1 Monat vor Garantieende hats einfach mal nach Rauch gerochen und Monitor düster. O_O - Kiste auf, GPU anguggen. Ach na siehe da, verkohlte Spannungswandler, die wohl den für die Karte perversen OC nicht auf dauer mitmachen wollten  Gutschein in voller Höhe dafür gekriegt, aber leider da wo es sonst nix zu kaufen gab  War aber ne geile Karte, die hat bei mir noch Crysis1 in schöner Pracht anzeigen dürfen, da hat die geschwitzt^^


----------



## Manu98 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*



marvinj schrieb:


> Wie schafft man das denn?



Ich hab die gpu ausgebaut um die Kabel richtig zuverlegen. Beim Einbau bin ich versehentlich mit den Slotblenden gegen ein paar Kontakte des soundchips gekommen. 
Danach hat dieser keinen Ton mehr von sich gegeben. Auch eine Neuinstallation des Treibers hat keine Abhilfe geschafft.


----------



## marvinj (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Oh ok, ja gut dass kann schnell passieren. Vorallem wenn die Graka nen richtiges Brett ist -_-


----------



## mardsis (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Einmal eine Grafikkarte (Radeon 4670, zum Glück ziemlich alt ), bei der ist ein Kondensator mit nem Lauten Knall abgeflogen (Schätze das es irgendwie einen Kurzschluss gab, Tat in den Ohren erstmal ganz schön weh, hat auch etwas gequalmt und natürlich gestunken ) , und eine fast neue Western Digital 250GB Festplatte, hab die Platte mehrmals formatiert. War dann aus irgendeinem Grund hin,  der Schreib/Lesekopf gibt in Regelmässigen Abständen einen dumpfen Klick ab und die Platte lässt sich nicht mehr beschreiben.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

Einen 2500K, ein ASRock Z68 Pro3, eine Radeon HD7970 GE und einen Xeon X5650...

Der 2500K ist mir beim BF4-Beta-spielen verreckt. PC ging einfach aus und hing in einer Bootschleife. Habe ich mir einen Celeron gekauft... Der ließ sich selbstsamerweise mit angeblichen Stock-Spannungen auf 108,5MHz BCLK übertakten... Naja, eine Woche später saß ich grad auf der Couch, las Zeitung, der PC ging aus und als er an ging hat es auf einmal angefangen zu knistern und zu rauchen. War mir nur mal ein MOSFET abgebrannt, im Umkreis von 1cm um den MOSFET war blankes Kupfer zu sehen.  Da war mir a uch klar wieso der 2500K tot war...

Die 7970GE ist mir kurz nach Neujahr 2014 beim Anno 2070-spielen verreckt. PC ging aus und es hat gestunken - natürlich waren die Spannungswandler hin. Diesmal war zwar kein Kupfer zu sehen, aber die schwarze Platine hat schon sehr deutliche Verfärbungen gezeigt. Ist auch mein Grund wieso ich einen persönlichen Hass auf XFX verspüre (und hohe Spawa-Temperaturen nicht ab kann)... 114° Spawa-Temperatur seien ja völlig normal, selbst bei popligen Spielen wie CoD:MW2... Dass die Grafikkarte dauernd heruntertaktete... Völlig normal. Schade, die Karte war mein Geschenk zum 16. Geburtstag (bzw. hatte ich mir die Karte von dem Geld gekauft)... 350€ futsch. 

Dem X5650 erging es genauso wie dem 2500K - ich habe BF4 gespielt und die Kiste ging aus - Bootschleife.  Diesmal war aber nicht das Board schuld, es lief noch 2 Monate mit einem i7 920 weiter. Werde wohl einfach Pech mit der CPU gehabt haben, 4,3GHz @1,36V sollten nicht innerhalb von so kurzer Zeit wie ich ihn hatte (1 Monat?) tödlich sein...

Der 2500K fristet sein dasein als Schlüsselanhänger, der X5650 wartet darauf zu einem gemacht zu werden, das Austauschboard ging mit dem Celeron zu irgendwem nach Bayern und die HD7970GE fristet ihr Dasein als Versuchsobjekt für ein Hochschulprojekt.


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon für Hardware gekillt?*

- Iphone 3G
- Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini
- 7970 GhZ edition
- mehrere interne HDD
- Synology NAS
- eine externe HDD

Die externe HDD hab ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "gekübelt" 
Bin mit dem Fuss unterm Tisch am Kabel hängen geblieben, hab sie beim aufstehen runter gezogen und im laufendem Betrieb mitten in den Mistkübel rein...


----------

